# Furries dating furries



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

So while looking at a few journals about artists I watch, I have noticed a few people give cutesy shout outs to their significant others and whatever. Fine. Whatever makes them happy. But while looking at a few today, I noticed that in most of them, there is someone who will make a comment about the artist being a furry who happened to be dating another furry. Then in response to their post, someone starts ranting about how indecent and disgusting it is to date other furries.

Say what?

I will NOT name off artists, commenters, or link to journals. A lot of them get erased by the artists because of the arguments anyway.

But riddle me this: Why would someone who identifies as a furry or as a member of the furry fandom NOT want to date another furry/fandom member? I feel like it only makes sense to date other furries because you already have a ton in common. The people commenting in the journals have no actual reason why; they just talk about how indecent it is. One person even said it's the most disgusting thing a furry can do.

I beg to differ. :V

Anyway, what say you? Would you date another furry [if you aren't already]? If you already are, does their participation in the fandom make a difference to you? And why would someone not want to date another member?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 1, 2013)

Because furries are fucking disgusting. Just look at 90% of the furry couples on FA, they're either fat, pale, disgustingly skinny, or have some other weird facial deformity. The smart, decent furries date outside of the fandom because they can date beautiful people (because they themselves are beautiful). Furries who date other furries do so because they are ugly and no one outside of the fandom would dare date an ugo.



Beautiful furries can't date other beautiful furries because they don't use the fandom (ie, websites, forums, messengers) as their only outlet to dating and quite possibly seek their partners through IRL interaction, which those 90% of ugly furries cannot do.


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 1, 2013)

What.

Yeah, that seems odd.

Who would not want to date someone with similar interests to you, whatever those interests are?
I would at least like to date someone who has something in common with me.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> What.
> 
> Yeah, that seems odd.
> 
> ...


The funny part is, one of the people ranting was asked "Your gallery is full of freaky anime fetishes. Would you date someone in the anime fandom?" The person's response was "Yes, that's normal. Furries dating furries is wrong."

The weirdest part is that they weren't trolling. At all.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a weird trend and I've never noticed it before.


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 1, 2013)

Monster. said:


> The funny part is, one of the people ranting was asked "Your gallery is full of freaky anime fetishes. Would you date someone in the anime fandom?" The person's response was "Yes, that's normal. Furries dating furries is wrong."
> 
> The weirdest part is that they weren't trolling. At all.



Because it's wrong is not really even a proper answer.
And also just an opinion without anything backing it up.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 1, 2013)

I was in a relationship with another furry and I would honestly do it again.  I don't see the problem with dating other furries at all, especially since most normal people find furries to be weird anyway.  I will (and have) date outside of the fandom as well, but that brings all sorts of drama so to say.  Most "normal" people will usually shy away from furries because of all of the stereotypes that come along with the fandom.  In fact, I do find it to be more odd for furries to not date other furries.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd date another furry if I liked them enough. Really, there would have to be a lot more to it than them being a fellow furry. Overall personality first, then religious affiliation, then interests, so yeah, furry's kinda low on my dating criteria totem pole. There's nothing wrong with furries dating furries. Some people are just idiots.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Because furries are fucking disgusting. Just look at 90% of the furry couples on FA, they're either fat, pale, disgustingly skinny, or have some other weird facial deformity. The smart, decent furries date outside of the fandom because they can date beautiful people (because they themselves are beautiful). Furries who date other furries do so because they are ugly and no one outside of the fandom would dare date an ugo.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful furries can't date other beautiful furries because they don't use the fandom (ie, websites, forums, messengers) as their only outlet to dating and quite possibly seek their partners through IRL interaction, which those 90% of ugly furries cannot do.



....Maybe this is at least slightly a misconception? In all the furmeets and conventions I've been to, yes there were overweight people, and people who were socially awkward. But I've only seen a few of these 'trolls' everyone's talking about.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

The people who date non-furries and influence them to get an account simply for the sake of being able to show them off with couple art confuses me as well. Now they have just turned their non-furry date into a furry because they end up seeing the art and getting really into it. Where is their God now?


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 1, 2013)

People on the internet are anonymous assholes at best and complete fucktards at worst. 
I figure you encountered the latter.

Mystery solved.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 1, 2013)

First dumbest thing I've heard in the new year.  Those people must be reh-tards.  
My bf is a furry and we've been dating for 7 years.  We didn't meet on fa, we didn't meet on the internet period.
We met through a mutual friend at a party.
My guess is that they are just trying to sound edgy.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

I reckon the only person I could date would have to _be_ furry xD
nah, "normal" people don't like me so I've always been alone :/
I'd have to date someone as wacky as me


----------



## Ley (Jan 1, 2013)

I have never seen that before. And why is it bad to date another person who also enjoys fuzzy animal people drawings? I don't get it.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

A person is a person, in my opinion. Who gives a shit if they're furry or not? It depends on who you are attracted to, doesn't matter if they have freaking three legs. I don't believe in pairing up within the fandom solely because you're both furries. And I do agree with Toshabi- beautiful furries (as mean as this sounds) can date whoever the fuck they want, whereas..not...beautiful furries have to depend upon common interests a LITTLE more.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 1, 2013)

Cunt for the sake of being a cunt, maybe? I don't get why people make such a big deal over who dates who as if it directly affects them. It ain't your date, man


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

Thinking about it...
I'd be happy to date anyone! As long as they liked me and I liked them, I don't ask for much else


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

Ley said:


> I have never seen that before. And why is it bad to date another person who also enjoys fuzzy animal people drawings? I don't get it.


this is more or less what someone said to me when I asked the same question:



> It leads to other disgusting things like masters and slaves and also fetish experimentation.



I don't get it either. I, personally, would very much prefer to date another furry. It sure saves the awkward "So, I like drawing fuzzy animal-people" conversation.


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 1, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Cunt for the sake of being a cunt, maybe? I don't get why people make such a big deal over who dates who as if it directly affects them. It ain't your date, man


They're just jealous about the fact that the other person _can actually get a date._


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm detecting jealousy:

"Don't date furries! ...It leaves less left for me. :c"

I would date another furry if I had the opportunity. I didn't have much in common with the other furries I've met before though, but I don't have much in common with anyone really.


----------



## Black Ice (Jan 1, 2013)

As long as they are ACTUALLY dating (and not just online) there's nothing wrong with it if its a healthy relationship that both parties are happy with.
I can just no longer condone Internet dating. I've been down that road in the past. Yeah, it doesn't work. That being said, I won't be a hypocrite and shun those who do.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2013)

I've near enough never met a girl slightly interested in a single one of interests, let alone being a furry. Would be an awesome plus though, but i'll be dead before i find a very nice looking girl my age who loves animals, loves to game, and just so happens to be a furry.

-Edit- Foolishly forgot to mention personality as one of the most important. Only mentioned looks because its just an imaginary "perfect" list.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> And I do agree with Toshabi- beautiful furries (as mean as this sounds) can date whoever the fuck they want, whereas..not...beautiful furries have to depend upon common interests a LITTLE more.



This has nothing to do with furries specifically, its just a fact of life for pretty much everyone.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I've near enough never met a girl slightly interested in a single one of interests, let alone being a furry. Would be an awesome plus though, but i'll be dead before i find a very nice looking girl my age who loves animals, loves to game, and just so happens to be a furry.


You don't get out enough, dude. If you weren't as interested in looks, you could find a million girls right here on FA.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I've near enough never met a girl slightly interested in a single one of interests, let alone being a furry. Would be an awesome plus though, but i'll be dead before i find a very nice looking girl my age who loves animals, loves to game, and just so happens to be a furry.



Maybe you should go for personality rather than just looks.  Also, there are many girls who loves animals and gaming (I being one of them-though I don't game much because of school), and I'm sure you could find a girl here on FA who also does those things while being a furry.  Just open your eyes and your mind to all of the possibilities.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> This has nothing to do with furries specifically, its just a fact of life for pretty much everyone.



I feel there's a dash of not judging books by their covers in there somewhere too.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

Monster. said:


> You don't get out enough, dude. If you weren't as interested in looks, you could find a million girls right here on FA.



Despited what I said before, I think everyone everywhere should stop getting so concentrated on looks ;n;


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I feel there's a dash of not judging books by their covers in there somewhere too.



You'd be right.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2013)

I just realised how much of a dick i probably looked in the last post without mentioning a personality. I think i am too fussy anyway, there is pretty much zero chance of finding someone for me around here so i just racked up a list of my most wanted thinking i would never find her anyway.

All throughout school it was a bit of a sausage fest, what little females were there were either already with someone or just horrifically nasty people to everyone. No other kids lived locally to me either so all my friends were from school and college, typically i've med friends with all the wrong people, no matter how hard i tried no one could ever be bothered to go out so i never met any more people (im not making excuses i honestly did try all the time rallying people to go out, only to hear their appalling excuse).

And now i've finished college knowing essentially no one in real life.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh man, how I would love to meet a cute furry girl.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> And now i've finished college knowing essentially no one in real life.



Isn't that what life is like for all adults? :v


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Isn't that what life is like for all adults? :v



Life sucks.
But, I'm apparently dating you now anyways, so...


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> Life sucks.
> But, I'm apparently dating you now anyways, so...


Oh god gross a furry dating another furry :v


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I just realised how much of a dick i probably looked in the last post without mentioning a personality. I think i am too fussy anyway, there is pretty much zero chance of finding someone for me around here so i just racked up a list of my most wanted thinking i would never find her anyway.
> 
> All throughout school it was a bit of a sausage fest, what little females were there were either already with someone or just horrifically nasty people to everyone. No other kids lived locally to me either so all my friends were from school and college, typically i've med friends with all the wrong people, no matter how hard i tried no one could ever be bothered to go out so i never met any more people (im not making excuses i honestly did try all the time rallying people to go out, only to hear their appalling excuse).
> 
> And now i've finished college knowing essentially no one in real life.



I mean, you can always go out more, like go out to clubs or something.  And sometimes you can meet those people you meet on the internet.  Don't give up hope.



LemonJayde said:


> Isn't that what life is like for all adults? :v



This made my night. xD


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 1, 2013)

Meh, dating is overrated. Whether it's guys, girls, or dogs it's always best to hit it and quit it. That advice is especially useful for dogs, they tend to get clingy.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2013)

Geez take your filth away from this forum you two.
Im paranoid now everyone will think im a shallow asshole -_-
Just incase no one sees that edit i forgot to add personality, i only mentioned looks because it was just a fantasy description of a "dream girl", obviously if she has great looks and personality thats a bonus.


----------



## RiverSong (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been involved with people who knew what furries are, but mostly just edge away from it. My current girlfriend has admitted that there's nothing wrong with it, and even poked her head into the more NSFW art, concluding she didn't see the problem, but just wasn't one. Meanwhile, my roommate identifies as "furry-curious."


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I mean, you can always go out more, like go out to clubs or something.  And sometimes you can meet those people you meet on the internet.  Don't give up hope.
> This made my night. xD



Gave that up long ago, entering a social scene like that completely on my own to a place filled with people in their own groups just seems wierd to interupt a group like that. But still, even if i did, there's still an exceptionally low chance of them having any of the interests i have. As common as they are on the web i've never met anyone in real life.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it would be awesome to just simply _have_ a good relationship...
being a furry or having good looks would simply be a bonus for me


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it would be ideal to go out with a furry. Saves the trouble of having to explain the interest in anthros, cartoons, etc. 

It would still depend on who the person really is but the shared interest in furs is a plus.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Gave that up long ago, entering a social scene like that completely on my own to a place filled with people in their own groups just seems wierd to interupt a group like that. But still, even if i did, there's still an exceptionally low chance of them having any of the interests i have. As common as they are on the web i've never met anyone in real life.



Maybe go to a furmeet or convention at some point?  I might be going to Anthrocon this summer-have you ever considered going to that?


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont think i ever would to be honest, no one knows about the whole furry thing in real life. Then again i did get drunk on new years last night and told everyone i had dreams where i was a wolf hunting with our cats and also a raptor in a tuxedo :/

My main interest is my pets, i keep and breed a hell of a lot of exotic invertebrates, i've gone to massive conventions for that. I've made better friends i've met online and met at shows than i have from schools. Unfortunately they are all male, and the majority of females there seem to be triple my age. Plus i only go to them like twice a year if im lucky, its such a rush over my favorite thing i generally dont look anywhere apart from the tables selling giant ass bugs 



benignBiotic said:


> I think it would be ideal to go out with a  furry. Saves the trouble of having to explain the interest in anthros,  cartoons, etc.



If i ever do get a girlfriend unless shes a furry i dont think i'll ever tell anyone about it. Being a David Attenborough/Steve Irwin type it would look like i love my animals a little too much if they knew i was a furry. Anthropomorphs and animals are 2 entirely seperate things for me but its not that easy to distinguish to the joe public.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I dont think i ever would to be honest, no one knows about the whole furry thing in real life. Then again i did get drunk on new years last night and told everyone i had dreams where i was a wolf hunting with our cats and also a raptor in a tuxedo :/
> 
> My main interest is my pets, i keep and breed a hell of a lot of exotic invertebrates, i've gone to massive conventions for that. I've made better friends i've met online and met at shows than i have from schools. Unfortunately they are all male, and the majority of females there seem to be triple my age. Plus i only go to them like twice a year if im lucky, its such a rush over my favorite thing i generally dont look anywhere apart from the tables selling giant ass bugs
> 
> ...



I've only had one relationship, but they felt pretty concerned I didn't trust them with knowing I was a furry.


----------



## Ley (Jan 1, 2013)

Monster. said:


> this is more or less what someone said to me when I asked the same question:
> 
> I don't get it either. I, personally, would very much prefer to date another furry. It sure saves the awkward "So, I like drawing fuzzy animal-people" conversation.



wat. Why is this person on FA anyways?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> If i ever do get a girlfriend unless shes a furry i dont think i'll ever tell anyone about it. Being a David Attenborough/Steve Irwin type it would look like i love my animals a little too much if they knew i was a furry. Anthropomorphs and animals are 2 entirely seperate things for me but its not that easy to distinguish to the joe public.


I'm not sure you have to be so secretive about it. It's really not as if the entire general public is waiting for a furry to pop up so they con persecute them. Most people don't even know what furries are. 

In that situation I would keep my anthro affiliations a secret for a while until I knew how to break it to the significant other. It will be pretty obvious I imagine. If you come to like one another a lot there's no reason why they shouldn't accept you being a furry (barring them having intense hatred of furries). But if the person you're with is a furry on any level you can skip that step.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

Ley said:


> wat. Why is this person on FA anyways?


After looking at their profile, they're more interested in the cat girls and boys being raped by tentacles and robots/monsters. Apparently some artists on FA do just that; they just use a furry-fandom-veil so they can draw said creepy, horrifying things.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 1, 2013)

Im perfectly content with being a furry and dont think there's anything wrong with it. But everyone knows im obsessed with real animals and such, if they found out i didnt want to be human and like anthro animal characters they would link them both. Of course we see them as different things but average people would just see it as liking animals and liking anthro animals the same thing.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, can you guys _not_ derail the thread with your furry-identity-secret-stuff? Thanks.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

I really don't see why it would matter whether a furry dated another furry or a non-furry.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

PyschicOtter said:


> I really don't see why it would matter whether a furry dated another furry or a non-furry.


I agree with you!
There might be slight problems with a furry dating a non-furry, but I shouldn't think so


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I agree with you!
> There might be slight problems with a furry dating a non-furry, but I shouldn't think so


I'm sure there sometimes would be some issues if a non-furry found out their partner was a furry, but it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

PyschicOtter said:


> I'm sure there sometimes would be some issues if a non-furry found out their partner was a furry, but it really shouldn't matter.


But I don't see why it would cause issues. It's weird, yes, but as a hobby (minus fetishes) it is harmless. It's not like you're telling them you're a Nazi or something. (sorry for the bad analogy)


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> But I don't see why it would cause issues. It's weird, yes, but as a hobby (minus fetishes) it is harmless. It's not like you're telling them you're a Nazi or something. (sorry for the bad analogy)



I agree, but some people have misconceptions and issues with the fandom.


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> I don't believe in pairing up within the fandom solely because you're both furries.



Why is that? Please fill me in. 

And SHIT I read your sig! I hope you like Mexican food!


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I agree, but some people have misconceptions and issues with the fandom.


Agreed!
people never seem to understand the odd... I would know how much people misunderstand the weird xD


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 1, 2013)

guy said:


> Why is that? Please fill me in.



You have to have other reasons to like each other, not just because you don't want to get off your butt and meet people, so you go online and meet furries. There are other people out there, ya know? I mean, it would be very nice to have a boy/girlfriend who is also a furry, but they have to spark your interests in other ways, too.


----------



## Recel (Jan 1, 2013)

It' because furrys have a bad reputation inside their own fandom. There are much less people who are not furrys and go "They are disgusting creeps!" outside the fandom, than inside. At least that' what I experienced.


----------



## Razorscab (Jan 1, 2013)

I've never heard people say something like that before and I admit, It's a little odd. Why wouldn't a furry date another furry? It leaves out explaining what a furry is to your partner and no embarassment over the "ooooooh my god, my partner still watches cartoons and draws animal people" thing. Plus, there's the whole common interest factor so why the hell not date another furry?

My boyfriend and I already had an interest in each other before we found out we were both furries. It was a big awkward thing that we tried not to let slip at first but after my boyfriend first mentioned that he had an FA account and I mentioned that I did too, no more awkwardness. It was just an addition to the list of our common interests.


----------



## guy (Jan 1, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> You have to have other reasons to like each other, not just because you don't want to get off your butt and meet people, so you go online and meet furries. There are other people out there, ya know? I mean, it would be very nice to have a boy/girlfriend who is also a furry, but they have to spark your interests in other ways, too.



It makes sense now, thanks.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 1, 2013)

Recel said:


> It' because furrys have a bad reputation inside their own fandom. There are much less people who are not furrys and go "They are disgusting creeps!" outside the fandom, than inside. At least that' what I experienced.



Ya know, I gotta agree with this, I think that at least some of the bad rep is self perpetuated.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 1, 2013)

I genuinely think that a furry couple will be easier to get together than a half and half.
i mean, think about it. Common interest, things to go out and do together, hobbies etc.
The list can go on and on and on! People with a common interest will probably get together much easier than people with opposing points of view.


----------



## si|ver (Jan 1, 2013)

I think dating a furry would be nice and all... but I don't think it should be one of the main reasons you chose that person. I don't think it's disgusting either and I don't understand how it would be... maybe they were talking about online relationships? (thinking it's fake/stupid or whatever)


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 1, 2013)

Eh, I have enough of a hard time getting a human to date me...


----------



## Drakonman (Jan 1, 2013)

This is what I love... It's like the moment you label yourself as a furry, people think they aren't human anymore and that there's no sense of humanity in them. Like furries are their own species from another planet... I'm sorry but the sexual deviancy, stupidity  and dramatic assholes are found everywhere inside and outside of the furry fandom.. Everyone is a god damn human its not like you change at all the moment you slap a label on yourself....   My mind is full of fuck why it would be wrong for someone who happens to date someone with the same label slapped on them? 
"OHH they both have goofy animal disguises they shouldn't be allowed to date because people with animal disguises are... Well I don't have a real reason but it's wrong"


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 2, 2013)

Furries tend to have a bunch of disgusting fetishes that I don't want touching my romantic or sexual life with a ten foot pole, behind a plate of glass, with a hazmat suit on. This can be true of any fandom, but it's super prevalent in the furry fandom.
You don't even want to know how fast I'd kick someone out of my relationship if I found an intentionally searched-for picture of wolf tits on their computer.
So I'd certainly be really wary.

And then brings in the question of how "furry" are they? 
Like if they insist on calling the person their "mate," or using other dumb furry puns unironically, or talking about how they hate "teh dumb hyoomans n fursecutor trolls!!", then no fucking thank you. 

My tolerance for annoying bullshit is a potential date is really low, as it is, and I'd really rather stay single than deal with that possibility. Disregarding that I'm already engaged. 

I don't really find that "OhNOES, but what if he finds out that I am TEH FURFAG!!" would be a big deal, either, because even as my fiance hates the idea of the furry fandom, he still loves me. Probably because it has little to no influence in my life and who I am.


I don't really give two shits about furries dating other furries, though. Whatever the fuck they want, I guess.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2013)

Why do people get so butthurt over the phrase mate referring to their SO.  Calm the hell down.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Why do people get so butthurt over the phrase mate referring to their SO.  Calm the hell down.


It sounds dumb. Just like most furry puns.

I'd be just as quick to bap my SO in the face for calling me his "mate" as I would for saying "I'm going to paw off."
Or for meowing at me.
Keep that furfag shit out of my romance.


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Monster. said:


> You don't get out enough, dude. If you weren't as interested in looks, you could find a million girls right here on FA.


There's a million girls on FA?


----------



## Kazookie (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think "mate" would be such a big deal. If it is used about a male person, it's completely okay, and it isn't a pun that way. If someone says "mate" about a girl, it's something else, IMO. It's not too dumb, though. I'm completely fine with it.It's just that I find the word "Mate" as something masculine.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

I would love to date another furry ^_^ but if I can get them to be a part of all my other lifestyle choices that would be even better  I am so much more than a furry. I am a musician, a literary artist, a cook, a critical thinker, an outdoorsman, and a trained killer. I am also a transgender, submissive, furry, masochist. so <_< if I could find a bisexual, Dominant, furry,sadist who likes good music, good stories, good food, appreciates intelligence and likes to play outside, why wouldnt I want that?

The point is, we are all more than our furry fandom. The people who want to make a fuss are one or more of a few things. 

They may be ignorant, meaning they dont understand the fandom and are so speaking out of their ass as humans are wanton to do, also ignorance breeds fear, and everyone knows how people react to things that make them uncomfortable and think threaten their own way of life.

They may be jealous. Perhaps they have wanted a good furry relationship but it blew up in their face, or because of where they live or how they live, they are unable to have a furry relationship. They may have that reaction (I cant remember the name for it) where they convince themselves that they never wanted it in the first place, and in doing so, have convinced themselves that it is wrong.

They may also just simply be mean spirited... this I find is rare, but sadly, it is really out there sometimes.

I hope some people read this and enjoyed it ^_^ I would love to hear some other people's thoughts.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> They may be ignorant, meaning they dont understand the fandom and are so speaking out of their ass as humans are wanton to do, also ignorance breeds fear, and everyone knows how people react to things that make them uncomfortable and think threaten their own way of life.


As humans are *wont* to do you mean? 

I'm with you. The only way I can understand that a furry would get upset about someone dating another furry is jealousy or just a bad attitude. Otherwise why would they care so much? It's dumb.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

I pretty much agree with this^
It all depends on the actual person, not just whether they are a furry or not. Other interests is a very important thing to keep on mind
But as I said in one of my earlier posts, dating a furry would be pretty cool


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> As humans are *wont* to do you mean?



Yeah, thanks haha. I find it tragic actually, people that could be happy and nice, living out unfulfilled and mean spirited lives just because they are trapped in the cage of fear.

also, oh no! I am no longer a nerf herder! My nerfs have all wandered away and I am now a lone wolf T_T I need someone to help me make a banner for my signature "Have you seen this nerf?" T_T


----------



## Monster. (Jan 2, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> There's a million girls on FA?


Oh sure, if you don't mind the beards or the fact that they have dicks still. :VVV


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 3, 2013)

I completely agree with WolfHiro: furry is only a part of most of us.. And if I could find a girl that is cute, a furry, loves MLP as much as me, loves art, plays video games, wants children sometime in the future, is at least as intellegent as I am, is near my age, has a great personality, is just the right amount of random, has a good/positive outlook on life, and likes the same kinds of activities and entertainment as I do that would be amazing.  Hell, if I could find a girl with half of those aspects I would be good.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 3, 2013)

Monster. said:


> Oh sure, if you don't mind the beards or the fact that they have dicks still. :VVV



Ya know what? No...actually, I see plenty of females all throughout this site. There's tons and tons of female artists here, for example.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 3, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Ya know what? No...actually, I see plenty of females all throughout this site. There's tons and tons of female artists here, for example.


that was a joke, dude. There are some majorly cool gals on FA; it just takes some looking and a hello.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 3, 2013)

Monster. said:


> Anyway, what say you? Would you date another furry [if you aren't already]?



Well, yes? Obviously I'd want my partner to have the same interests as me.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 3, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Well, yes? Obviously I'd want my partner to have the same interests as me.


I agree, but for me being a furry wouldn't be a deciding factor when choosing a partner.  It'd be more of a little bonus.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I could date a furry. Although, it wouldn't matter as long as they were a good person........who wore glasses. :3


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 4, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> I completely agree with WolfHiro: furry is only a part of most of us.. And if I could find a girl that is cute, a furry, loves MLP as much as me, loves art, plays video games, wants children sometime in the future, is at least as intellegent as I am, is near my age, has a great personality, is just the right amount of random, has a good/positive outlook on life, and likes the same kinds of activities and entertainment as I do that would be amazing.  Hell, if I could find a girl with half of those aspects I would be good.


Those, um, sure are a lot of requirements.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 4, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> I completely agree with WolfHiro: furry is only a part of most of us.. And if I could find a girl that is cute, a furry, loves MLP as much as me, loves art, plays video games, wants children sometime in the future, is at least as intellegent as I am, is near my age, has a great personality, is just the right amount of random, has a good/positive outlook on life, and likes the same kinds of activities and entertainment as I do that would be amazing.  Hell, if I could find a girl with half of those aspects I would be good.


Would you like some fries with that? :V Why don't people ever go with "I just want someone that will love me" as their requirement for a significant other?


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 4, 2013)

Monster. said:


> Would you like some fries with that? :V Why don't people ever go with "I just want someone that will love me" as their requirement for a significant other?


It's pretty much all I want in a personIf they get to the point of loving me then I'd guess they had the same interests as me etc.But someone who loves you for who you are, that's best


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm currently dating a furry and neither of us are unattractive *shrugs*

That said, My ex was a furry, though he was more into the fetish side :/


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 4, 2013)

Monster. said:


> Would you like some fries with that? :V Why don't people ever go with "I just want someone that will love me" as their requirement for a significant other?


Well, when I did my post, I was giving an example ^_^; not posting an add XD


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 4, 2013)

My ex was a furry, she was mainly obsessed with wolves, wolfsrain and feral animals nevertheless, she wasn't at all fat or lazy. She and I met at a tennis competition. (she is as fit as a model) Basically, I believe that us being furries only enhanced our relationship <3


> My ex was a furry, though he was more into the fetish side :/


I know what you mean :3


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 4, 2013)

If a girl won't come round she must be a lesbian
If she turns me down she must be a lesbian
If a girl don't like me, she must be a lesbian.
If she doesn't fancy me (way-oh) she must bat for the other team
She's a les-bi-an

I wish i was a guy so that that was my way of life.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 5, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> If a girl won't come round she must be a lesbian
> If she turns me down she must be a lesbian
> If a girl don't like me, she must be a lesbian.
> If she doesn't fancy me (way-oh) she must bat for the other team
> ...



Funny thing is, I'm a guy and my life is more like this...

If she asks me out, she's a lesbian
If she turns me down, she's a guy in a costume (no joke)
If a girl doesn't like me, I stole her dessert
If she doesn't fancy me, her sister does -_-
If I've been in a relationship with her for more than a month, she's a lesbian
The next relationship all my ex's have after me, save one <3, are with girls.

Conclusion: I'm attractive to lesbians I'm a shit bf


----------



## biz_master (Jan 5, 2013)

i wouldn't mind getting down to "business" with another furry ;-)


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 5, 2013)

biz_master said:


> i wouldn't mind getting down to "business" with another furry ;-)


Have that quarterly financial report on my desk by 5 pm.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 5, 2013)

xAngelStormx said:


> Funny thing is, I'm a guy and my life is more like this...
> 
> If she asks me out, she's a lesbian
> If she turns me down, she's a guy in a costume (no joke)
> ...




Take the coward's way out and go gay.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 5, 2013)

I just tried to sleep, but you guys/girls (I'm unable to tell, even irl most of the time. Not until I check) ruined it. Now, I keep thinking about peverted fat people dressed in leather fur/sex suits. Ugh, I'm only 16 for //Insert personal belief here//'s sake! -_-


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jan 5, 2013)

xAngelStormx said:


> I just tried to sleep, but you guys/girls (*I'm unable to tell, even irl most of the time. Not until I check*) ruined it. Now, I keep thinking about peverted fat people dressed in leather fur/sex suits. Ugh, I'm only 16 for //Insert personal belief here//'s sake! -_-


Until you check?
Do you go patting people's crotches?


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 5, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Until you check?
> Do you go patting people's crotches?




If that's the case, then he probably couldn't keep a relationship going due to the restraining orders.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 5, 2013)

No, nothing of the sort! :V I do that for fun... They have to be in their birthday suit for me to check...


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Have that quarterly financial report on my desk by 5 pm.




Lol~ thats great XP can I be a secretary? Is there an RP section around here?


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Lol~ thats great XP can I be a secretary? Is there an RP section around here?


*â€‹NO.*


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

lol~ well at the very least You answered my question ^_^ though prolly  wasted a lot of pixels by making the letters too large  poor pixels!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2013)

In case you don't know, roleplaying is a bannable offense. Presumeably  because it would eventually constitute spam.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

well thats why I ask questions XP and thats why I asked if there was a _section_ for it haha if there was a forum dedicated to it. Its k ^_^ I like to RP but I dont incorporate it in my normal conversations haha


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> lol~ well at the very least You answered my question ^_^ though prolly  wasted a lot of pixels by making the letters too large  poor pixels!



Can't tell if dumb or trolling


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

neither, You were being mean and I put a positive spin on it <_<


----------



## Monster. (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> neither, You were being mean and I put a positive spin on it <_<


Quit derailing my thread.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 5, 2013)

to me the person being a furry is a plus but i find nothing wrong with dating a fellow furry. it doesn't mean you have sex in your suits it just means you have animal personas. I would have no problem dating a furry and i think id enjoy it a little more in some ways. of course if they arent it isnt a deal breaker but it would be nice to have your bf/gf accepting of it and support you. Maybe suit together? I think it is stupid to judge who you will and wont date on something so trivial.


----------



## goth gangster (Jan 5, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> if I could find a bisexual, Dominant, furry,sadist who likes good music, good stories, good food, appreciates intelligence and likes to play outside, why wouldnt I want that?




hay der. lmfao sorry i just read that and i was like jesus lemme touch yo face


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry Gaz I didnt mean too.

Why gg? I was just trying to give an example ^_^; I mean, that was the whole point, why would it be wrong to try and be with someone who likes the same things ^_^;


----------



## Riho (Jan 9, 2013)

I was just thinking about this the other day. I think it would be best for me to date someone who shared my interests, otherwise it would be pretty awkward to explain to them what I was. 
"So, what are you're interests, Riho?"

 "Oh, I enjoy the thought of being a anthropomorphic furry creature living in a world populated by other furry creatures." 

"Check, please. No, no need for a bag, I need to leave."


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 9, 2013)

There's a lot of assuming that ALL furries are disgusting slobs in this thread, when the truth is that there certainly are slobs (and shady people of all kinds), and these people may even make up a larger portion of the fandom than they would in other fandoms...but there are a LOT of absolutely wonderful furries, too. Not everyone is your friend, but not everyone is your enemy. Don't let cynicism keep you from meeting a friend or lover in this fandom.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

I've definitely seen some cute ladies in the fandom. There's videos all over youtube of people putting on their costumes, and some of them are actually quite attractive. But yeah, there's certainly a large number of less than attractive people too. 

As far as dating goes, I'd definitely like the part where my being a furry doesn't make me weird to my significant other. Having that interest in common can solve a lot of drama before it ever happens.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 9, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> As far as dating goes, I'd definitely like the part where my being a furry doesn't make me weird to my significant other. Having that interest in common can solve a lot of drama before it ever happens.


aah this post so much
i had a similar problem with being a brony my ex didn't like that too much >.>


----------



## skyelar (Jan 9, 2013)

It's funny 'cause a friend of mine actually asked how I could date outside the fandom, as if dating inside the fandom was my only option. He seemed to think that only furries could understand each other.
'S far as I'm concerned, who cares whether your partner is or isn't a furry? If you love them and you accept them, and they love and accept you, where's the problem?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree, as long as the person is accepting and doesn't think you're weird, you're in good shape. Still, a person can love and accept you, but find your hobby really strange...and that can add tension to the relationship. Especially when the person secretly hopes you'll lose interest. I dealt with that scenario for the last 6 months.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I agree, as long as the person is accepting and doesn't think you're weird, you're in good shape. Still, a person can love and accept you, but find your hobby really strange...and that can add tension to the relationship. Especially when the person secretly hopes you'll lose interest. I dealt with that scenario for the last 6 months.



It's always been a tense moment for me when I find someone I like outside the fandom.
Me: "Hey, I like anthro art."
Him: "Like the CSI episode?"
Me: "Not like that at all."
Him: "Oh, ok, tell me more." OR "Oh, ok."

And if he DOESN'T say either of the last two lines (or some variation), I punch him in the face and find a better boyfriend.


----------



## captainbrant (Jan 10, 2013)

Furries are often grosser and more socially awkward than their non-furry peers. It would be fair to assume that the average furry/furry relationship is grosser and more awkward than the average furry/non-furry relationship or the average non-furry/non-furry relationship. Furries that avoid relationships with other furries probably do so because of that. Personally, I don't think that reasoning makes any sense. Furries may be grosser and more awkward than non-furries on average, but there are obviously many furries that are not gross or awkward. The fact that I am a furry is a very important part of who I am and I don't think I would enjoy a relationship with someone who wasn't a furry. I would rather pick from the comparatively small pool of furries that meet my standards than the large pool of non-furries who do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2013)

The people that say bullshit like that are either very stupid or trolls. I'd expect they're trolls. 

I don;t think a furry has to date another furry just because they have that one thing in common. I mean people can date who the fudge they want right? Within reason anyway. 

I have a lover who is furry but I guess I got really really lucky and I am very proud to have her as my lover.


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 10, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> Furries are often grosser and more socially awkward than their non-furry peers.





			
				steamchat said:
			
		

> me: manimals get a lot of action apparently
> me: and mono, possibly.
> kawaii television: Yeah, pretty much.
> kawaii television: The courting ritual involves "eye contact" and "mutual verification of life signs."


Furry conventions sound magical.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 10, 2013)

I've been with 4 furs in my whole dating life. It was nice to have something in common or don't feel like you have nothing to hide. I am not with a non fur. He thinks it's weird but is still willing to go to fur meets and cons with me as long as I go to other conventions he wants to go to. So technically... furries do not have to date other furs.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd prefer dating another furry since that would be one more thing we have in common and I'd be more sure they can be accepting of things like fetishes and 'strange' non-sexual interests of mine, but if I met a gay non-fur who was just as accepting, that would be fine too.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Jan 11, 2013)

The heck? xD having things in common makes communication easier. There is no logical reason for them to make a fuss over it. o-o
Actually, being a furry and dating someone who isn't a furry just adds awkwardness. Especially if said person thinks furries are weird and wishes you'd stop drawing them. 
-Has definitely happened at least once- -awkwarded someone else by it even if they were polite and said nothing-
Sure things in common isn't all that builds a relationship.. But It's just really nice to be able to enjoy things together. 
-and I don't think it needs to be said that I'm dating another furry- >w> 
The people fussing over it are likely just trolls, or ignorant.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 11, 2013)

valia_wolfie said:


> The heck? xD having things in common makes communication easier. There is no logical reason for them to make a fuss over it. o-o
> Actually, being a furry and dating someone who isn't a furry just adds awkwardness. Especially if said person thinks furries are weird and wishes you'd stop drawing them.
> -Has definitely happened at least once- -awkwarded someone else by it even if they were polite and said nothing-
> Sure things in common isn't all that builds a relationship.. But It's just really nice to be able to enjoy things together.
> ...



I'm pretty certain people can find other things in their life that they'd have in common, not just Furry. I have more than one hobby I am pretty certain if my mate wasn't into furry she'd be into one of the others. 

You just made it sound like a furry should date a furry cause that is the ONLY thing they'd have in common. I mean seriously if all people have in their lives is being a furry then they have a pretty sad life.

And the word troll is so over used these days. Just because someone is fussing over something doesn't make them a troll. That makes you the ignorant one.


----------



## BRN (Jan 11, 2013)

The world of furry makes it so easy to find approachable, awesome people. As a result, I've met (take that as you will) a lot of people who I've really had a great time with. Sometimes things don't work out, sometimes you regret it, and sometimes _you're_ the one who gets approached - which is moreso the case for me, 20k pageviews and all of that nonsense - leaving the judgement call in your hands.

Which is why I tend to let near enough anyone into my friend circle, and part on good terms just as easily. I like meeting people. It's just that you've gotta be prudent when it comes to dating; flirting with each other over IMs doesn't cut it. Some genuine shared experiences, however, can really be all it takes.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 11, 2013)

ive dated non furries and when I come out to them about it i always got a weird look and things would break off a few weeks later.
I'm now in my first relationship with another furry though and despite me being on the west coast USA and him living in England we're really happy. Hell, our past-time is playing Minecraft together and plotting ways of getting him into the US to stay we're even at a point where we don't feel its necessary to say "i love you" either. we just throw presents at each other once in a while as equivalent hints since neither of us are the romantic mushy type. Hell we'd rather stay in one spot and cuddle than go out and have dinner and run around.. but that might be because we're lazy bastards...

I wouldn't consider either of us to be "beautiful" furs either.. im fat and not exactly pretty and he has a bit of pudge-face going on. and his facial hair (i.e beard) is a different color than his hair, both of which are natural which makes things odd when he doesnt shave XD

but yea.. furry on furry relationships in my opinion are a hell of a lot easier to maintain and deal with.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

How is furry something You have to come out as? 

I have actually never been able to date another furry haha, It would be nice to have that specific thing in common sometime.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 11, 2013)

I think people use the term "come out" for lack of a "better" term. I think few furries actually get all their friends and supporters together in a united front behind them and make a large announcement to the world about who they are.

But some do, which annoys a lot of people here. But simply discussing being a furry with someone that you feel might judge you negatively might certainly feel like you're "coming out of the closet" about it.

But sometimes I can't blame people for being nervous. And...sometimes, I can't blame people for backing out of a relationship with us. I mean, if someone has seen something like this:

[video=youtube;jaLEX2gNYiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaLEX2gNYiA[/video]
"This program depicts addictive behaviors that are dangerous and risky in nature. Viewers should not attempt"


No wonder they'd think you being a furry means you're hauling more baggage than a passenger train.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Jan 11, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm pretty certain people can find other things in their life that they'd have in common, not just Furry. I have more than one hobby I am pretty certain if my mate wasn't into furry she'd be into one of the others.
> 
> You just made it sound like a furry should date a furry cause that is the ONLY thing they'd have in common. I mean seriously if all people have in their lives is being a furry then they have a pretty sad life.
> 
> And the word troll is so over used these days. Just because someone is fussing over something doesn't make them a troll. That makes you the ignorant one.



Welp. o-o I should learn to phrase things better before I even bother posting more. (but to correct this) 
That's not what I meant. I see now that I left out a ton of stuff. And you're right, if being a furry was the only thing in common it WOULD be really sad.
Any shared hobbies will do~  or not. Whatever floats the boat. xD
I let my experience -or lack of- effect my answer too much also. When in reality, it probably had nothing to do with it. It all depends on the person on whether it will be awkward or not anyways.  Relationships with other furries can be equally awkward than that of a non furry. So it's mostly based off mutual understanding more than that.  -facedesk- of course.. ugh. 
Well thanks for correcting me on that, I was being ignorant with a big majority of what I said. They probably were just being fussy little jerks anyways. 
Buuut o-o I think you just contradicted yourself alittle there.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> The people that say bullshit like that  are either very stupid or trolls. I'd expect they're trolls.
> 
> I don;t think a furry has to date another furry just because they have  that one thing in common. I mean people can date who the fudge they want  right? Within reason anyway.
> 
> I have a lover who is furry but I guess I got really really lucky and I am very proud to have her as my lover.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I think people use the term "come out" for lack of a "better" term. I think few furries actually get all their friends and supporters together in a united front behind them and make a large announcement to the world about who they are.
> 
> But some do, which annoys a lot of people here. But simply discussing being a furry with someone that you feel might judge you negatively might certainly feel like you're "coming out of the closet" about it.
> 
> But sometimes I can't blame people for being nervous. And...sometimes, I can't blame people for backing out of a relationship with us. I mean, if someone has seen something like this:No wonder they'd think you being a furry means you're hauling more baggage than a passenger train.



That video was definitely bitter-sweet. I am glad You shared it ^_^ They tried really really hard to demonize and estrange the furry fandom. That part was really kind of sad. However, the best part was, they couldnt have picked a better furry to try and do this with ^_^ She did a real great job of making the show look paranoid! She obviously had a level head and a healthy love of the fandom  Then also her boyfriend was a great example! Since he got into it and it didnt make him crazy haha. Sadly I think someone outside the fandom watching this would take away that all furries are trying to hide something or run from something and that is sad. She was an attractive girl and going to school, she had a sad thing happen in her life and she turned out later in life to have a love of furries. I really dont see how the trajedy of her father and her furry are connected. I saw how they tried to connect it, but I dont think they are. Lots of people with good families, good jobs, great minds, and beautiful bodies are in the fandom. I dont understand why You cant be a normal person who also likes furries haha.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree, and it's sad reading the comments on the video as well. Some people saying that the girl would be better off euthanized.

the dramatic music, the tears in the eyes, the cuts to disapproving looks on people's faces, all cement in the viewer's mind that being a part of this fandom is, at the very least, a product of some sort of mental malfunction or distress...and at worst, well...this part of the film says it all really:

http://youtu.be/jaLEX2gNYiA?t=2m39s

"Some 'Furries' wear their suits while engaging in sexual activity. Currently, Lauren does not."

The "currently" is the key word. It implies that eventually, she might. How would a casual viewer interpret that positively at all? Perhaps someone you were dating, upon your admission to being a furry, might then wonder if you're going to expect them to have sex in a fursuit someday. That was how my SO reacted when I first told her. That was unpleasant.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I think people use the term "come out" for lack of a "better" term. I think few furries actually get all their friends and supporters together in a united front behind them and make a large announcement to the world about who they are.
> 
> But some do, which annoys a lot of people here. But simply discussing being a furry with someone that you feel might judge you negatively might certainly feel like you're "coming out of the closet" about it.
> 
> ...



Shit like this is the reason that I dislike the media these days, not just because of their blatant misrepresentation of the furry fandom mind you, but because of their blatant misrepresentation of EVERYTHING. Its gotten to the point that you can't trust anything you hear on the TV, even the news is severely slanted one way or the other. *Sigh* What ever happened to the days when TV could actually be educational.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 11, 2013)

So there're haters of the fandom out there in media-land...does that mean anything? There's plenty of people who hate goths, D&D fans, metal fans, whatever. Whatever crap people whisper behind your back, you gotta go out an live your life. I just brush these documentaries off.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> So there're haters of the fandom out there in media-land...does that mean anything? There's plenty of people who hate goths, D&D fans, metal fans, whatever. Whatever crap people whisper behind your back, you gotta go out an live your life. I just brush these documentaries off.



I'm inclined to believe that it's more about making furries look especially controversial for increased viewership than it is an issue of "hate." TLC doesn't discriminate when countercultures outside the societal norm are involved.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 11, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> So there're haters of the fandom out there in media-land...does that mean anything? There's plenty of people who hate goths, D&D fans, metal fans, whatever. Whatever crap people whisper behind your back, you gotta go out an live your life. I just brush these documentaries off.



Ya, I just ignore them to, there is always going to be haters out there, its useless to worry about it. What I'm getting at is the media misrepresents everything and people are gullible enough to believe what they say. Case in point I recently saw a show that represented light-years as a measure of time, light-years are a measure of distance, its not a big deal for some one who knows what light-years are but for someone who is just learning about that kind of thing they now have a BS idea of what a light-year is. Just apply that all across the board and you should start to see the problem.



Sydira said:


> I'm inclined to believe that it's more about  making furries look especially controversial for increased viewership  than it is an issue of "hate." TLC doesn't discriminate when  countercultures outside the societal norm are involved.



In the case of things like this furry "documentary" this is more likely than not the case.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> In the case of things like this furry "documentary" this is more likely than not the case.



What makes you believe that? People are forgetting that My Strange Addiction features people who eat toilet paper and pull out their own hair. The warning Fox_720B cites isn't targeted specifically at furries.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 11, 2013)

Sydira said:


> What makes you believe that? People are forgetting that My Strange Addiction features people who eat toilet paper and pull out their own hair. The warning Fox_720B cites isn't targeted specifically at furries.



I guess I don't see the issue here. Maybe its the misuse of the word documentary, sorry for that. No the show isn't targeted directly at furries or any other single group, but it is sensationalizing and misrepresenting just to increase viewership as most shows do these days.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 11, 2013)

TLC is a joke nowadays.  The Learning Channel my ass.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I guess I don't see the issue here. Maybe its the misuse of the word documentary, sorry for that. No the show isn't targeted directly at furries or any other single group, but it is sensationalizing and misrepresenting just to increase viewership as most shows do these days.



Perhaps I meant to say, "That warning isn't about making furries in particular look bad." Yes, the sensationalism and exaggeration draws in/entertains the masses. This certainly can be harmful, I'm just saying it's not hateful.



d.batty said:


> TLC is a joke nowadays.  The Learning Channel my ass.




You mean learning how to become the next cake boss drudge isn't intellectually stimulating!? :c


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> TLC is a joke nowadays.  The Learning Channel my ass.



I stopped seeing it as The Learning Channel years ago. The problem isn't just with TLC though, its all across the TV media board, its all about ratings to them. I mean lets be honest if they presented things as they really are people would be board out of there skulls and wouldn't watch, there solution is to sensationalize everything so people will watch, no matter how misrepresented the subject ends up being.



Sydira said:


> Perhaps I meant to say, "That warning isn't about  making furries in particular look bad." Yes, the sensationalism and  exaggeration draws in/entertains the masses. This certainly can be  harmful, I'm just saying it's not hateful.



I'm not saying it is meant to be hateful, quite frankly I don't think these networks are capable of feeling any emotion, they just feel their ratings go up and down and the money roll in.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I'm not saying it is meant to be hateful, quite frankly I don't think these networks are capable of feeling any emotion, they just feel their ratings go up and down and the money roll in.



You've changed your stance awfully quick. Nevertheless, yes, profit trumps all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Shit like this is the reason that I dislike the media these days, not just because of their blatant misrepresentation of the furry fandom mind you, but because of their blatant misrepresentation of EVERYTHING. Its gotten to the point that you can't trust anything you hear on the TV, even the news is severely slanted one way or the other. *Sigh* What ever happened to the days when TV could actually be educational.



The BBC's assessment of furries was pretty neutral, they try to remain neutral on all their coverage. I emphasise try though as there will be acceptions.




d.batty said:


> TLC is a joke nowadays.  The Learning Channel my ass.



Thamily learning channel.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> TLC is a joke nowadays.  The Learning Channel my ass.



But "Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo" has taught me so much about life, love, and morals in the big city! :V

But yes, all tv channels look at now are their ratings. News isn't really news anymore- I can't find a single news channel on basic cable that does not have a bias. No, not even BBC world news. 
I do agree with Sydira though- it's harmful but it doesn't seem hateful. It's based in a lot of ignorance, which is perpetuated by the ignorance of others about the fandom. I've been in social circles where half of my friends are furry and the other half aren't and when it's brought out into the open that half of us are furries, the other half sits there and goes, "Wait, so you just have orgies in fluffy costumes" and we inform them that no, we're not all into that and that shit's expensive too.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

skyelar said:


> But "Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo" has taught me so much about life, love, and morals in the big city! :V



But it also perpetuates the notion that all Americans are stupid fat attention whores! D:<



skyelar said:


> But yes, all tv channels look at now are their ratings. News isn't really news anymore- I can't find a single news channel on basic cable that does not have a bias. No, not even BBC world news.
> I do agree with Sydira though- it's harmful but it doesn't seem hateful. It's based in a lot of ignorance, which is perpetuated by the ignorance of others about the fandom. I've been in social circles where half of my friends are furry and the other half aren't and when it's brought out into the open that half of us are furries, the other half sits there and goes, "Wait, so you just have orgies in fluffy costumes" and we inform them that no, we're not all into that and that shit's expensive too.



If there was an actual crusade out there against furries (beyond what little /b/tards bring to the table), we'd be hurting so, so much more.


----------



## skyelar (Jan 11, 2013)

Sydira said:


> If there was an actual crusade out there against furries (beyond what little /b/tards bring to the table), we'd be hurting so, so much more.



Definitely. We'd be getting interventions, psychological assessments, implications of desire to have sex with our parents, and a lot more of horror stories about furpiles (I'm still not convinced they happen as regularly as people tell me they do), beastiality, and plushophilia.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 11, 2013)

skyelar said:


> But "Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo" has taught me so much about life, love, and morals in the big city! :V
> 
> But yes, all tv channels look at now are their ratings. News isn't really news anymore- I can't find a single news channel on basic cable that does not have a bias. No, not even BBC world news.
> I do agree with Sydira though- it's harmful but it doesn't seem hateful. It's based in a lot of ignorance, which is perpetuated by the ignorance of others about the fandom. I've been in social circles where half of my friends are furry and the other half aren't and when it's brought out into the open that half of us are furries, the other half sits there and goes, "Wait, so you just have orgies in fluffy costumes" and we inform them that no, we're not all into that and that shit's expensive too.



No idea how talk of television came up from the OP, but the discovery channels and animal planet are a disgrace. Almost nothing educational, just reality tv trash, the few documentaries they do do are just to rally up fear towards animals rather than educate about them with shitty shows about how many people a tigers killed and other such bullshit.

/rant.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> No idea how talk of television came up from the OP, but the discovery channels and animal planet are a disgrace. Almost nothing educational, just reality tv trash, the few documentaries they do do are just to rally up fear towards animals rather than educate about them with shitty shows about how many people a tigers killed and other such bullshit.
> 
> /rant.



I'm all about the rescue docudramas even if they're staged, but now there's a new show about hunting in Alaska!

Animal Planet: tune in here to watch your favorite wildlife die.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 11, 2013)

Sydira said:


> You've changed your stance awfully quick. Nevertheless, yes, profit trumps all.



I never actually changed my stance, I apparently just used piss poor  wording the first time. Any who we should probably get back on topic.

Edit: Looking at my original wording I can see how one could get the wrong idea about what I was trying to say, break downs in communication suck. To clarify I was agreeing with you that its likely done to boost ratings, not in hatred.



Fallowfox said:


> The BBC's assessment of furries was pretty neutral, they try to remain neutral on all their coverage. I emphasise try though as there will be acceptions.



Ya, I figured it is worse in the US.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I stopped seeing it as The Learning Channel years ago. The problem isn't just with TLC though, its all across the TV media board, its all about ratings to them. I mean lets be honest if they presented things as they really are people would be board out of there skulls and wouldn't watch, there solution is to sensationalize everything so people will watch, no matter how misrepresented the subject ends up being.



And this is the crux of my point: TV is all about ratings but the problem is that most people don't do the research for themselves to see if what they saw on TV is factually accurate or not. So not only does the show receive the ratings boost from the sensationalism, but the impression left of the viewers can be lasting, and can begin to spread into society. Bit by bit, a public definition of "furry" is created, which is in direct contrast to the actual definition of furry. Meanwhile, the network has actually created further demand for controversial shows on the subject simply by placing that drama there in the first place...people are drawn to drama. So someone with a negative impression of furry, based on a documentary, would now be more interested in seeing another one than if they either didn't know what furry was, or were educated that furry was nothing to worry about.

Fact: If you're worried about something, you're going to pay attention to it. 

Now, no, it's not something that's reached the level of a witchunt by any means, and Sydira is absolutely right that things could be much, much worse for us if it was. But this effect is why those of us who are furry might have a moment's hesitation when deciding whether to share with our loved ones that we are a part of this fandom. And as directly relates to the OP, it's part of the reason some of us run into trouble when we're dating someone and then tell them we're a furry.

And that's why some of us might prefer to date another furry. Because they already understand that documentaries like the one I linked are full of crap. It's one less thing to potentially derail the relationship out of the gate.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Ya, I figured it is worse in the US.



Isn't America fun? :V


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 11, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Isn't America fun? :V



It's like on giant theme park, endless fun. :V


----------



## Symlus (Jan 11, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> It's like one giant theme park, endless fun. :V



Filled with guns, bullets, biased news reporters and people with bad attitude! :V


----------



## Kazooie (Jan 11, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Filled with guns, bullets, biased news reporters and people with bad attitude! :V


Don't forget all the product placement and corporate sponsorship ads!


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Go date a human. I hear they're really neat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> Go date a human. I hear they're really neat.



But they're all bald and gross


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But they're all bald and gross


You're persecuting my human fetish. :C


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 11, 2013)

but then we find out we are all secretly humans


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> but then we find out we are all secretly humans


I'm just four cats in a human costume! :V


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 11, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> but then we find out we are all secretly humans




I'm ashamed to come out as a human. My furry friends might not accept me. :V


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

Sydira said:


> I'm inclined to believe that it's more about making furries look especially controversial for increased viewership than it is an issue of "hate." TLC doesn't discriminate when countercultures outside the societal norm are involved.



I think it is just the same thing as any other alternative lifestyle that is growing large and coming to light. I mean, look what happened when people started learning that people were openly gay.

[video=youtube;hzgKSGD6Hgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzgKSGD6Hgo[/video]

Its just fear of change that does this to people, and while homosexuality is not universally accepted, and is still fighting for rights and recognition, it is now very widely accepted and is not so much of a big deal anymore, I think this is just evidence of the same thing.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> I think it is just the same thing as any other alternative lifestyle that is growing large and coming to light. I mean, look what happened when people started learning that people were openly gay.


But being gay has nothing to do with choice, whereas being a furry does.

Plus, furries don't get jumped and killed by others because of who they are.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

well thats why I made a simile  I am not saying they are the same. However, the point that I was comparing is still similar. When it starts coming to light, media is quick to demonize it, because they are afraid of change.


----------



## Machine (Jan 11, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> well thats why I made a simile  I am not saying they are the same. However, the point that I was comparing is still similar. When it starts coming to light, media is quick to demonize it, because they are afraid of change.


The media isn't like it was back in the 50's. I mean, shit, I don't even watch TV anymore. With a station called TLC, "The 'Learning' Channel," hosting shows like _Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo_ and _My Strange Addictions_, and the History Channel spewing out stuff about _Ancient Aliens_, it should be mandatory to weed out this filth by depriving them of viewers.

We're not demonizing anything anymore, we're giving the public something to focus on to keep them as docile as a herd of dairy cows. 

To back this up, I don't watch television and I'm not docile in the least. :I


----------



## Aetius (Jan 11, 2013)

DarknessFlame said:


> but then we find out we are all secretly humans


Humans?
[video=youtube;-BpcArRYTpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BpcArRYTpE[/video]


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

Machine said:


> The media isn't like it was back in the 50's. I mean, shit, I don't even watch TV anymore. With a station called TLC, "The 'Learning' Channel," hosting shows like _Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo_ and _My Strange Addictions_, and the History Channel spewing out stuff about _Ancient Aliens_, it should be mandatory to weed out this filth by depriving them of viewers.
> 
> We're not demonizing anything anymore, we're giving the public something to focus on to keep them as docile as a herd of dairy cows.
> 
> To back this up, I don't watch television and I'm not docile in the least. :I



lol~ I agree with you about media, I dont think that was ever a debate haha, I am obviouslyâ€‹ not docile, and yet I still watch TV from time to time though. Its one of the perks of being a free thinker XD


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Its just fear of change that does this to people, and while homosexuality is not universally accepted, and is still fighting for rights and recognition, it is now very widely accepted and is not so much of a big deal anymore, I think this is just evidence of the same thing.



Change in what? Rights to do what? Recognition of what? Where is being furry relevant here at all?


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

people arnt used to seeing people in fur suites (change), and recognition as normal people. Its an example not a catch all perfect statement -_- It is relevant if You follow the whole conversation... we were talking about the video and possible reasons they might put this negative spin on furries.


----------



## Sydira (Jan 11, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> people arnt used to seeing people in fur suites (change), and recognition as normal people. Its an example not a catch all perfect statement -_- It is relevant if You follow the whole conversation... we were talking about the video and possible reasons they might put this negative spin on furries.



Forgive me, but it seemed like you were comparing the ordeal of living as a gay person during the 1950s to wearing an animal costume. Which is not normal, by the way. But that's also okay.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 11, 2013)

hmm, You are the second person to think this :T so maybe I worded my post poorly. Im sorry, cuz that was not my intent, it was meant to be a supporting example not a comparison.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe I see the point that WolfHiro is making here, which is this: That which is different is strange. Media latch onto that which is different because it is controversial. Anything that is controversial, sells.

Likewise, anything that is controversial is paid attention to, and often distorted, by the public at large, which can then lead to such things as taunting, discrimination, or outright hatred towards a group of people based on common misconceptions or assumptions generated from people about that group. The gays themselves have suffered many distortions about what it means to be gay and this has lead to loss of life over the years. Obviously that struggle is far larger and far more intense than the debate over furries. But to argue about being gay not being a choice versus furry being a choice is kind of missing the meaning behind the comparison. The comparison is simply that a group of people is being misconstrued in public opinion and in the media based on the sole fact that they are different.

The media portrays them this way for viewership and sales.

The public does so because it is ignorant and self-protective and views things that are different as being threatening in some way.

that's all.


----------



## Joey (Jan 12, 2013)

Monster. said:


> You don't get out enough, dude. If you weren't as interested in looks, you could find a million girls right here on FA.



Well, good point. If you care at all about physical appearance, FA is not going to be your first stop for women.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 12, 2013)

Wtf is going on here...lol.  
This thread is out of control.  I tell ye wut.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 12, 2013)

agreed.. it went from normal discussion to weird TLC shit to this but whatever~ its entertainment


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I believe I see the point that WolfHiro is making here, which is this: That which is different is strange. Media latch onto that which is different because it is controversial. Anything that is controversial, sells.
> 
> Likewise, anything that is controversial is paid attention to, and often distorted, by the public at large, which can then lead to such things as taunting, discrimination, or outright hatred towards a group of people based on common misconceptions or assumptions generated from people about that group. The gays themselves have suffered many distortions about what it means to be gay and this has lead to loss of life over the years. Obviously that struggle is far larger and far more intense than the debate over furries. But to argue about being gay not being a choice versus furry being a choice is kind of missing the meaning behind the comparison. The comparison is simply that a group of people is being misconstrued in public opinion and in the media based on the sole fact that they are different.
> 
> ...



I realise I'm joining this discussion late. 

Hopefully the lesson that most of us can take home from this is that groups whch are sufficiently different or strange may not meet our expectations or the ideas we have heard being circulated about them. I keep realising I do this so have to make an effort to avoid it. 

I think arbitrary snootiness and prejudicial views are often excused when they are directed towards minority groups that are obscure. If you direct presumptious views at a 'majority minority' like people with red hair or conscientious objectors then those surrounding us have enough knowledge in order to highlight the dissonance between these views and reality. 

However if you direct presumptious views at a group that is obscure, like grave rabbits, [kudos to anyone who knows what these are] then you can misrepresent them to whatever degree you like because few people are informed enough to highlight the dissonance and their community is too small to be viewed as suitable cause to instigate irritation and contradiction in a discussion. Hence the most scandelous and interesting views about these groups are spread as curiosities of discussion whether or not they reflect reality. 

On this subject the college I go to encourages positive and investigative attitudes to the obscure. They had a photography competition last year about documenting people at the periphery of normal called 'edge'.  By coincidence the poster used to advertise it was a photo of someone in a Goat fursuit.


----------



## stoow (Feb 4, 2013)

You are the only people I have told about being a furry. I have been with my partner for 3 years now, and still haven't told her. There is something else as well she will need to know but I'm not ready for that yet. How have other people's partners reacted when you told them?

I don't know whether or not to wait until I find my fursona.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2013)

stoow said:


> You are the only people I have told about being a furry. I have been with my partner for 3 years now, and still haven't told her. There is something else as well she will need to know but I'm not ready for that yet. How have other people's partners reacted when you told them?
> 
> I don't know whether or not to wait until I find my fursona.



I told my ex when we were 6months into the relationship. Didn't have a fursona, that's irrelevant to someone who doesn't know what a fursona is. 
She was initially confused, surprised and frustrated that I had waited so long to tell her when she had been upfront about her bisexuality. 
In spite of this she accepted it and, to my knowledge, thought no less or more of me for it. 
I ended the relationship a month or so later for unrelated reasons.


----------



## stoow (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for that  so there might be hope that she won't slap me for that...but the other thing...that will destroy us I know it. Doesn't really help that we hardly talk these days, and when we do one of us is distracted.


----------



## Jags (Feb 4, 2013)

Seems odd that being a furry would be considered a hobby that would put off a possible partner. I mean, when you think of other hobbies in comparison, which is more likely-
'Sorry love, we can't do anything that Saturday. I'm going to watch the football'
or
'Sorry love, we can't do anything that Saturday. I'm going to be spending the day looking a pictures of wolf people'


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Seems odd that being a furry would be considered a hobby that would put off a possible partner. I mean, when you think of other hobbies in comparison, which is more likely-
> 'Sorry love, we can't do anything that Saturday. I'm going to watch the football'
> or
> 'Sorry love, we can't do anything that Saturday. I'm going to be spending the day looking a pictures of wolf people'


"Sorry love, we can't do anything that Saturday. Unless you agree to meow in bed and call me your Big Bad Wolf."

... yeah. Something like that.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 4, 2013)

When I stumbled upon this thread, I was expecting a civilized, near-innocent discussion...I say just open the rusted door to reality and start your search there.

To answer the OP's query, there isn't anything wrong with two furries dating each other, but you'd have better luck finding someone IRL other than looking for a potential companion on FAF.

Oh, you furries...so crazy; you all might just learn something from this thread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2013)

Holtzmann said:


> "Sorry love, we can't do anything that Saturday. Unless you agree to meow in bed and call me your Big Bad Wolf."
> 
> ... yeah. Something like that.



Wait, so football supporters don't even shout their team name at romantic moments?


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 4, 2013)

I hear people uncovered communist spies in the 60s by listening in on people having sex and arresting those who shouted "Workers of the world, UNITE!" upon achieving orgasm.

(In all honesty, I dated a furry before and the occasional roleplay in bed was fun. I would suggest being careful before bringing it up to a non-furry. Some people are all up for it, but it could seem creepy if you only suggest it _after_ telling them of your hobby. My friend was writing his psychology thesis about it. Something about compounding fetishes or something like that, and how they affect relationships.)


----------



## toddf-alt (Feb 5, 2013)

I think a pretty big problem here is that there seems to be so much ambiguity over what it means to be a furry: There's the extreme perception on one end that the fandom is some kind of yiff-tastic sextravaganza; and then, way over on the other side, there are people to whom the fandom is simply an innocent hobby. The point is that this all seems to fall under the same label. Hypothetically, if I told my girlfriend I was a furry, there would have to be a bit of an awkward but necessary discussion over what that actually means to me personally, because of all the different opinions and stories people hear.


----------



## Nashida (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't think there was an issue, really. Why shouldn't one date within the fandom? That's like saying Trekkies shouldn't date other Trekkies, or otakus shouldn't date other otakus. And to be honest, no one has a right to say who you should and shouldn't date. Plus, like someone mentioned earlier, it saves the awkward "What do you like to do?" convos if you already have that in common.

That being said, would I date a furry? Probably, but only if we had more in common than just "I like to draw fuzzy things standing on two legs." Gives us more to talk about.


----------



## ReineKuro (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to leave for college in an hour and a half. Let's see if I can get this post done in time. Warnings for excessive formatting.



Monster. said:


> So while looking at a few journals about artists I watch, I have noticed a few people give cutesy shout outs to their significant others and whatever. Fine. Whatever makes them happy. But while looking at a few today, I noticed that in most of them, there is someone who will make a comment about the artist being a furry who happened to be dating another furry. Then in response to their post, someone starts ranting about how indecent and disgusting it is to date other furries.
> 
> But riddle me this: Why would someone who identifies as a furry or as a member of the furry fandom NOT want to date another furry/fandom member? I feel like it only makes sense to date other furries because you already have a ton in common. The people commenting in the journals have no actual reason why; they just talk about how indecent it is. One person even said it's the most disgusting thing a furry can do.



As other furs have already said, I smell jelousy; first of all, and actually a point I haven't (shockingly) seen anyone else raise yet, which is that *no-one has any right to tell anyone who they can and cannot have a relationship with.** The phrase "people from subculture X should not date people from subculture Y" sounds like bullshit in and of itself, but "people should not date within their own subculture" is just several flavours of stupid, not least because _finding others with common interests is largely what subcultures are for_. What is it that bothers some furs about this? "Someone uglier (in my interperetation of the word) than me shouldn't be allowed love if I can't find any"? "I had one bad experience dating a fellow fur and must now warn the rest of the fandom of the horrors awaiting them"? Like I said, jelousy is the only concievable reason _I_ can think of. If it's genuine, outright disgust, if the idea of fur-on-fur action disturbs you that much, then I think you're in the wrong fandom. Maybe you should go try Ponies. Apparently, they're not furry any more (but that's a rant for another thread).

For the record, I am in a long-term relationship (we officially hit one year at the beginning of next month) with another fur. Pretty newly-awakened as furs go, actually- 'twas largely my influence. I did nothing deliberately: I just showed him what I was into, showed him a couple of pictures of my fursona, and he said a lot of things about him suddenly made a lot more sense. I have, in fact, influenced him as little as possible once I realised what was happening. I wanted to make sure I wasn't "converting" him, but that he had honestly discovered a new part of himself. (Or, as I believe he would phrase it, suddenly _understand_ a part of himself that had been there most of his life. But I shaln't speak for him: he has his own account.) I love him with all of my heart and soul, and before I get into a disgustingly mushy rant, I shall clarify a few vital points:
 First, we met IRL, at a little street theatre gathering he used to regularly attend (and I got dragged along to by a friend). We got along ridiculously well (by my standards), and a very inevitable relationship ensued. He didn't begin showing any real interest in the fandom until about three months in, and I say again, all I did was let him know it existed. Everything else, he did on his own. If he asks me to show him something, (like furry celebrities or artists I'm a fan of), I will, but I did not push the fandom upon him.
 I have a few kinks; he has a few kinks; they happen to match up (almost) perfectly. The relationship was not built upon or around this, but is simply better because of this. We have never yiffed in suit and never will. We are not _that_ kind of furry couple. (To quote Kage, "Do you know what 'chafing' means?")
 We're not together because we're both furries, it just helps. It just makes so many things so much easier and better.
 After a ridiculously long, definitely-not-relationship with a furhater (and I mean an outright, unashamed, "yiff in hell", CSI-watching fuzzie basher), it feels _wonderful_ to not be judged for what I draw, or read, or which cartoons I watch. Even better to have the art appreciated, the cartoons watched with me. (apart from Thundercats. He doesn't like Thundercats.) What fur would not want this? There are so many little things about a relationship with another fur that make everyday life amazing. Random headscritches to cheer me up; actually understanding how I communicate, and responding in kind; hand-feeding me treats; letting me sit on the floor instead of insisting I use the furniture that less comfortable.
 I should also point out at this stage: we're not casual furs. He could easily be described as a lifestyler-probably-some-kind-of-otherkin and I am a self-identified therian; but we both still strongly beleive we fit best into the furry fandom, not the 'kin communities (who take everything way too seriously, even for furries). Maybe that's a qualifying factor. This is a strong influence on what we do and why we do it, and just generally a truly important part of our lives. Some may think that sad. Feel free. Anything I say to try to stop you judging will just make you judge harder, and with more anger. Just don't tell me how we, or anyone else, should live our lives.



Toshabi said:


> Because furries are fucking disgusting. Just look at 90% of the furry couples on FA, they're either fat, pale, disgustingly skinny, or have some other weird facial deformity. The smart, decent furries date outside of the fandom because they can date beautiful people (because they themselves are beautiful). Furries who date other furries do so because they are ugly and no one outside of the fandom would dare date an ugo.
> 
> Beautiful furries can't date other beautiful furries because they don't use the fandom (ie, websites, forums, messengers) as their only outlet to dating and quite possibly seek their partners through IRL interaction, which those 90% of ugly furries cannot do.




That is an unfair stereotype. I know enough furry couples to fill several arks, and there's nothing aesthetically wrong with most of them. Most of them are average (that makes sense. Average is average for a reason.) The rest are generally quite attractive, and to be honest, there's a fairly even spread of said attractiveness. Some of them are fat, yes. Some of them are skinny. So are hundreds of non-furs and they seem to get married and reproduce just fine. I think the issue here is the fandom. Somehow, the idea that furries are inherently no longer human and should therefore not be counted or considered among the rest of the populace has seeped deep even into the fandom itself. That is truly worrying: if we can't love ourselves, our own kin, art, celebrities- if we can't admire the sheer amount of fucking _effort_ most furs go through for their mates- then what hope have we of the rest of the world ever accepting us? Furries need to accept furry relationships for the rest of the world to even consider accepting it. Yes, it's sad that in everything we do, we have to think of our public image, but the existence of furries (and the fandom itself) is becoming more and more mainstream, and there is currently a frankly unfair amount of media and public attention on the fandom as a whole. FA, especially, is a very well-known, famous site, even outside the fandom (no, really), and for _us_, self-identified, anthro-loving furries, to be saying that dating a furry is in any way bad, any outsider watching will immediately agree. "If _they_ won't even do it, why should we?" Indeed, why should they? You** have no right to expect anyone, furry or not, to even give you a second glance if you won't give a fellow fur a chance at romance.
*As for the internet issue, it is not specific to furries. This is a geek subculture. It suffers the same issues, difficulties and social inadequacies as any geek subculture, but holds the entirely unique aspect of being the most social and diverse geek subculture out there. Furry can turn an autistic, selective mute like myself into a rambling idiot, online and off. I have only ever truly gotten along and enjoyed the company of other furs. This is not on purpose. It just is. I'm not deliberately looking exclusively into the fandom for my social interactions, it's just the only place I ever get meaningful...anything.



Vaelarsa said:


> <snip>
> *I don't really give two shits about furries dating other furries, though. Whatever the fuck they want, I guess*.



While I disagree with most of this post (being furry is clearly more important to me than it is to Vaelarsa, but that's fine. There are different levels of furry), this line is all I really care about. This is the right attitude. "I won't do it, but whatever, other people can"- just make sure to say that when you express it. There is a _very_ big difference between "people shouldn't" and "I wouldn't".

I think I'm done. Not sure how coherent that was, or how repetitive. I have to go to college soon, so I'm off to put clothes on and so forth.


______________________________________
*Outside the obvious legal issues, namely in terms of age of consent.
**I realise I'm using the pronoun "you" a lot in this post, but I assure you I am _not_ attacking or addressing certain posters, regardless of which quote said "you" happens to be beneath. I am using it as a generic pronoun, because "one" doesn't quite fit in the context I'm using, not to mention is more accessible and sounds far less poncy. When I say "you", I mean the reader, the fandom as a whole.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 6, 2013)

ReineKuro said:


> That is an unfair stereotype. I know enough furry couples to fill several arks, and there's nothing aesthetically wrong with most of them. Most of them are average (that makes sense. Average is average for a reason.) The rest are generally quite attractive, and to be honest, there's a fairly even spread of said attractiveness. Some of them are fat, yes. Some of them are skinny. So are hundreds of non-furs and they seem to get married and reproduce just fine. I think the issue here is the fandom. Somehow, the idea that furries are inherently no longer human and should therefore not be counted or considered among the rest of the populace has seeped deep even into the fandom itself. That is truly worrying: if we can't love ourselves, our own kin, art, celebrities- if we can't admire the sheer amount of fucking _effort_ most furs go through for their mates- then what hope have we of the rest of the world ever accepting us? Furries need to accept furry relationships for the rest of the world to even consider accepting it. Yes, it's sad that in everything we do, we have to think of our public image, but the existence of furries (and the fandom itself) is becoming more and more mainstream, and there is currently a frankly unfair amount of media and public attention on the fandom as a whole. FA, especially, is a very well-known, famous site, even outside the fandom (no, really), and for _us_, self-identified, anthro-loving furries, to be saying that dating a furry is in any way bad, any outsider watching will immediately agree. "If _they_ won't even do it, why should we?" Indeed, why should they? You** have no right to expect anyone, furry or not, to even give you a second glance if you won't give a fellow fur a chance at romance.
> *As for the internet issue, it is not specific to furries. This is a geek subculture. It suffers the same issues, difficulties and social inadequacies as any geek subculture, but holds the entirely unique aspect of being the most social and diverse geek subculture out there. Furry can turn an autistic, selective mute like myself into a rambling idiot, online and off. I have only ever truly gotten along and enjoyed the company of other furs. This is not on purpose. It just is. I'm not deliberately looking exclusively into the fandom for my social interactions, it's just the only place I ever get meaningful...anything.




I only got 1 hour to write my opinion about your opinion about my opinion. Pardon me if there are any grammar errors, for this is a lengthy response:








You're wrong.


----------



## Holtzmann (Feb 6, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> I only got 1 hour to write my opinion about your opinion about my opinion. Pardon me if there are any grammar errors, for this is a lengthy response:
> 
> You're wrong.


Sadly, I only have five minutes to write my opinion about your opinion about their opinion. So here goes:

Nope. You're wrong.

ReineKuro is right. I've met quite a few furs (both local and from other parts of the country), most of them are very much average, with a few rather handsome ones and the occasional unfortunate soul with a face only a mother could love. Yes, there are a handful of skinny/overweight guy/girls, but it's _well_ within the population standards. The reason some of them don't have girlfriends isn't because they're furries, it's because they have the social skills of your average stereotypical nerd. But that's a different issue.

Stop treating people like they're the scum of the earth just because they like people with animal heads. Using the internet neither require nor makes you a hideous troll who must hide in a basement lest the sun will turn you into stone.


----------



## Mallard (Jun 23, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Take the coward's way out and go gay.


What, like you did Tosh? :3


----------



## WhiteWeasel (Jun 23, 2013)

I have to be honest here, this whole board kinda confuses me. I am set to get married soon to a man that is a "non-furry". I don't think its weird to date inside or outside of the fandom, if you care about someone and they care about you, whats the big deal? Why do we let stuff like that identify who we can and cant be with? Furthermore I have seen a lot of people claim it would be easier to date inside the fandom rather than explain to people that you draw animal-people. I don't get that. When someone asks you what you like to do, tell them you draw. What you draw shouldn't identify you THAT much. I draw anthros and furries, and although my fiance had the same idea in his head of what a furry is as most people outside the fandom (he always thought it was weird) all I did was explained to him what the appeal to drawing anthros is (to me it is a beautiful mix between human and animal) he has a completely different view now. My family are very judgmental people also, and they have never thought I was odd for what I draw, in fact they claim that my furries and anthros are far better than most other stuff that I draw.

So this only dating INSIDE the fandom because your afraid of what people will think of you? That is what I find odd. I dunno, call me old fashion but I think you should date someone that treats you right, don't date them because they are or aren't a furry.


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2013)

WhiteWeasel said:


> I have to be honest here, this whole board kinda confuses me. I am set to get married soon to a man that is a "non-furry". I don't think its weird to date inside or outside of the fandom, if you care about someone and they care about you, whats the big deal? Why do we let stuff like that identify who we can and cant be with? Furthermore I have seen a lot of people claim it would be easier to date inside the fandom rather than explain to people that you draw animal-people. I don't get that. When someone asks you what you like to do, tell them you draw. What you draw shouldn't identify you THAT much. I draw anthros and furries, and although my fiance had the same idea in his head of what a furry is as most people outside the fandom (he always thought it was weird) all I did was explained to him what the appeal to drawing anthros is (to me it is a beautiful mix between human and animal) he has a completely different view now. My family are very judgmental people also, and they have never thought I was odd for what I draw, in fact they claim that my furries and anthros are far better than most other stuff that I draw.
> 
> So this only dating INSIDE the fandom because your afraid of what people will think of you? That is what I find odd. I dunno, call me old fashion but I think you should date someone that treats you right, don't date them because they are or aren't a furry.



Atta White, I can respect that.

I think there's a dichotomy between what some users say and what they really think, or how they'd really act. It tends to give a perception of the board's opinions that isn't wholly accurate, and it isn't immediately obvious who's more facetious than others - you know? Such is society. 

But there are some people who are genuinely afraid of what people will think of them as a result of being members of the fandom. It's fair to find it odd - most of the time, that fear's irrational. But irrational fear still takes effect on people who aren't informed enough or capable enough to control it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2013)

WhiteWeasel said:


> So this only dating INSIDE the fandom because your afraid of what people will think of you? That is what I find odd. I dunno, call me old fashion but I think you should date someone that treats you right, don't date them because they are or aren't a furry.



I feel as though we have been visited by Gandalf or something, and he has bestowed upon us some truly sage-like wisdom. Whatever, carry on writing your walls of text.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

WhiteWeasel said:


> I have to be honest here, this whole board kinda confuses me. I am set to get married soon to a man that is a "non-furry". I don't think its weird to date inside or outside of the fandom, if you care about someone and they care about you, whats the big deal? Why do we let stuff like that identify who we can and cant be with? Furthermore I have seen a lot of people claim it would be easier to date inside the fandom rather than explain to people that you draw animal-people. I don't get that. When someone asks you what you like to do, tell them you draw. What you draw shouldn't identify you THAT much. I draw anthros and furries, and although my fiance had the same idea in his head of what a furry is as most people outside the fandom (he always thought it was weird) all I did was explained to him what the appeal to drawing anthros is (to me it is a beautiful mix between human and animal) he has a completely different view now. My family are very judgmental people also, and they have never thought I was odd for what I draw, in fact they claim that my furries and anthros are far better than most other stuff that I draw.
> 
> So this only dating INSIDE the fandom because your afraid of what people will think of you? That is what I find odd. I dunno, call me old fashion but I think you should date someone that treats you right, don't date them because they are or aren't a furry.



Exactly. Worried that people will think you're sick fuck? Maybe make sure that _you aren't a sick fuck_. When you explain to them that you're not like the stories and whatnot, and if you show them that, they'll believe you. And if they still say furry is a deal-breaker? So be it. If something this small stands in between you two, you obviously weren't meant to be in the first place.


----------



## Xiz (Jun 24, 2013)

WhiteWeasel said:


> So this only dating INSIDE the fandom because your afraid of what people will think of you? That is what I find odd. I dunno, call me old fashion but I think you should date someone that treats you right, don't date them because they are or aren't a furry.




Hah, i'm actually the opposite. I'm afraid to date inside the fandom haha. (Since I have yet to do it) I mean, I follow what WhiteWeasel says in regards to dating someone that treats me right, thats how all of my past relationships have been. 


Them being a furry would be a plus, but well... as someone earlier in this thread stated... and I am not trying to be picky, there are not a lot of ladies from what I have seen... Then again I am new here...
(I hope I am wrong, someone correct me if so haha)


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd love to date a furry but i'm not going to pursue just furries if it happens the person i like is one it's just an added bonus


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 24, 2013)

This is anecdotal of course, but any attempt I have made to try and date a furry guy has ended in disaster. Creeps, uggos and manchildren abound, and it felt like all of the good ones were taken. Weirdly enough, my nonfur dating life is fantastic and I have no trouble meeting and relating to both other fandoms and people who don't have a nerdy bone in their body.

For those reasons, I've basically given up on trying to date furries and going for open-minded nonfurs that are cool with my interests instead. You may not be able to RP or bounce character ideas off them, but who cares? You can instead share other interests with them, or take the opportunity to learn new ones together.


----------



## Icky (Jun 24, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> This is anecdotal of course, but any attempt I have made to try and date a furry guy has ended in disaster. Creeps, uggos and manchildren abound, and it felt like all of the good ones were taken. Weirdly enough, my nonfur dating life is fantastic and I have no trouble meeting and relating to both other fandoms and people who don't have a nerdy bone in their body.
> 
> For those reasons, I've basically given up on trying to date furries and going for open-minded nonfurs that are cool with my interests instead. You may not be able to RP or bounce character ideas off them, but who cares? You can instead share other interests with them, or take the opportunity to learn new ones together.



I really think that's because you're a girl, looking for a guy. I think around 90% of any happy relationships I've ever seen in the fandom were gay. Probably because heteromale furries are weeeeird.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> This is anecdotal of course, but any attempt I have made to try and date a furry guy has ended in disaster. Creeps, uggos and manchildren abound, and it felt like all of the good ones were taken. Weirdly enough, my nonfur dating life is fantastic and I have no trouble meeting and relating to both other fandoms and people who don't have a nerdy bone in their body.
> 
> For those reasons, I've basically given up on trying to date furries and going for open-minded nonfurs that are cool with my interests instead. You may not be able to RP or bounce character ideas off them, but who cares? You can instead share other interests with them, or take the opportunity to learn new ones together.



Trying to find a "SANE" straight furry to date in the fandom may be difficult, but it isn't as difficult as climbing Mt. Everest in only your skivvies. If you don't come off as desperate or actively looking, then you will not attract the fandom's "Garbage"...so to speak.




Icky said:


> I really think that's because you're a girl, looking for a guy. I think around 90% of any happy relationships I've ever seen in the fandom were gay. Probably because heteromale furries are weeeeird.



Those "happy relationships" tend to stem from furries actually getting to know one another.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 24, 2013)

Icky said:


> I really think that's because you're a girl, looking for a guy. I think around 90% of any happy relationships I've ever seen in the fandom were gay. Probably because heteromale furries are weeeeird.


On the flip side, I'm a straight guy and there aren't many sane girls in the fandom that aren't taken.

So I guess there just aren't many sane people inside the fandom. No surprises there...


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2013)

Raptros said:


> On the flip side, I'm a straight guy and there aren't many sane girls in the fandom that aren't taken.
> 
> So I guess there just aren't many sane people inside the fandom. No surprises there...



We should breed and introduce sanity. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 24, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> We should breed and introduce sanity. :V


I _knew_ you had a crush on me. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Trying to find a "SANE" straight furry to date in the fandom may be difficult



Pretty much this.

A lot of chicks seem to be either insane, obese, taken, or there's a major age difference between them and I which makes me go NOPENOPENEOEPNEP.

Then there's the cool ones. c: But they are a dying race.

Though the males aren't too different, but if you're a straight girl, you're going to be swimming through piles upon piles of gays.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> swimming through piles upon piles of gays.



This is someone's fetish, it _has_ to be.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> A lot of chicks seem to be either insane, obese, taken, or there's a *major age difference* between them and I which makes me go NOPENOPENEOEPNEP.
> 
> ...


This too, my current age may cause people to shout "lol paedo" at the other person in the relationship.

Not really a problem in teens/early 20's. 30+? Lolnope.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2013)

Most of the straight male furries in my area are creepers and/or jobless.


----------



## Namba (Jun 24, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Trying to find a "SANE" straight furry to date in the fandom may be difficult, but it isn't as difficult as climbing Mt. Everest in only your skivvies. If you don't come off as desperate or actively looking, then you will not attract the fandom's "Garbage"...so to speak.


I live in Southern Alabama and happened to share a class with a girl who happened to be within the fandom (and one I found attractive to top it all off!) I didn't know until about a month into our friendship when I casually brought up my interests, and about five months ago we started our relationship and aside from a few stupid things here and there no problems so far. It's been a pretty normal relationship, mainly because being furries isn't the primary focus of our relationship, if at all. So no, if anything, it's pretty fucking easy to have a normal relationship. Just remember: southern Alabama... I'd say anything is possible.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 24, 2013)

A few months ago I started dating a guy who identified as furry, but we became close because we had heaps of other things in common, and only got onto that topic a couple of months into the friendship. It didn't change things at all.

I would say it was a very unimportant factor in the relationship (compared to other things), just another thing we talked about and shared in. It would've still worked if it was just me, or just him.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

If straight sane guys are in demand I might fight the bill.

I'm mostly straight and mostly sane. _Ladies _;3


----------



## Sithon (Jun 24, 2013)

I would rather date someone who is a part of the fandom. That way, you know they will also be interested in anthro's, and will see nothing strange about ears, tails, suits, cons etc. and it would probably be a bonding feature, wearing tails together and stuff, rather than it being something they like you in spite of. 

That and Scritching and stuff being the norm...


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2013)

Namba said:


> I live in Southern Alabama and happened to share a class with a girl who happened to be within the fandom (and one I found attractive to top it all off!) I didn't know until about a month into our friendship when I casually brought up my interests, and about five months ago we started our relationship and aside from a few stupid things here and there no problems so far. It's been a pretty normal relationship, mainly because being furries isn't the primary focus of our relationship, if at all. So no, if anything, it's pretty fucking easy to have a normal relationship. Just remember: southern Alabama... I'd say anything is possible.




Are you white? :V
That makes it easier. :V


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> A lot of chicks seem to be either insane, obese, taken, or there's a major age difference between them and I which makes me go NOPENOPENEOEPNEP.
> 
> ...


 That gave me the funniest vision in my head. Good job.


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, the key word is sane. As a bi female I have found plenty of guys in the fandom, but none just seemed to really be a fit for me. One was crazy and controlling, 2 were manbabies, another one was a hardcore fetishist. There are plenty of great guys /girls too, but any I've met have been hundreds of miles away. 
Part of this could just be a byproduct of living in a furry-unfriendly area. There just aren't many local furs to begin with.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 24, 2013)

I prefer having a furry as a mate because of the connection between the two and it wouldn't feel so awkward when having a human mate. I have a human as a mate right now and I get kinda awkward when I can't be myself.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

Icky said:


> I really think that's because you're a girl, looking for a guy. I think around 90% of any happy relationships I've ever seen in the fandom were gay. Probably because heteromale furries are weeeeird.


Fuk u. I'm not THAT weird.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I prefer having a furry as a mate because of the connection between the two and it wouldn't feel so awkward when having a *human mate*. I have a *human as a mate* right now and I get kinda awkward when I can't be myself.



what are you


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> what are you


IT'S OVVIOUSLY A GODESS WOLLF THAT LIKS UUMANS. IS SHAME TO ALL FURS!


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> what are you



Must not be into humans :V


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> what are you



Couldn't you have read my species? Arctic White Wolf.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Couldn't you have read my species? Arctic White Wolf.


Seekrit was talking about you talking about humans as a different species. 

"I look for a HUMAN mate..."

Instead of what, a bear?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 24, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> IT'S OVVIOUSLY A GODESS WOLLF THAT LIKS UUMANS. IS SHAME TO ALL FURS!



Noo... You misunderstood but now since all of you will make fun of me. I prefer being with a furry but my boyfriend right now is human. He knows I'm a furry and he just isn't going to get into it and that's fine with me.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 24, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Couldn't you have read my species? Arctic White Wolf.



There's a dirty human behind that computer screen, or I missed one wolf in this zone to level my leatherworking. :V


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 24, 2013)

Aulendra said:


> Yeah, the key word is sane. As a bi female I have found plenty of guys in the fandom, but none just seemed to really be a fit for me. One was crazy and controlling, 2 were manbabies, another one was a hardcore fetishist.


That's pretty much the fandom for you. People who aren't as you describe seem like they're in the minority (I say "seem like" because it could also be a vocal minority that are crazy fetishists/whatever, however unlikely it may sound). 



Aulendra said:


> There are plenty of great guys /girls too, but any I've met have been hundreds of miles away.
> Part of this could just be a byproduct of living in a furry-unfriendly area. There just aren't many local furs to begin with.


Same, same. Though I'm not in a furry unfriendly area, there just are _no_ furries in this city, either that or they're all closet furries. The nearest place I know furries live is about 50 mi away, and that distance is way too far for a minor like me to go without a damn good reason to give my folks.

So anything that happens in the near future will have to be long distance.

EDIT: Alternatively, I could just get a normal gf.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 24, 2013)

I give up. I know I'm human damn... Just saying that my bf isn't a furry. -sighs- now please continue with laughter....


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Holy fucking shit, is this REALLY a big deal?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

I missed this.
Oh well.
Look. Wolf queen goddess lady of Antarctica....
Furries are humans. You are human. Please don't call us non humans... We're not insane :I


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2013)

There are plenty of gay male furries in my area, but they're all fun-loving people, so that rules them the fuck out.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> Holy fucking shit, is this REALLY a big deal?


With 200 posts, no. Wait until it hits 500 or 700. 

I wish we could have another "Are Foxes Sluts?" thread.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> With 200 posts, no. Wait until it hits 500 or 700.
> 
> I wish we could have another "Are Foxes Sluts?" thread.


Oh they're just the best kind of threads.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

Machine said:


> Oh they're just the best kind of threads.


I don't have any infractions right now. I could derail a few threads. Or kill them.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I don't have any infractions right now. I could derail a few threads. Or kill them.


No, don't do it! ; A ;

Infwactions are baaad!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> There are plenty of gay male furries in my area, but they're all fun-loving people, so that rules them the fuck out.


Oh Fallowfox... your un-funess makes me smile so.
I luv u.


----------



## Symlus (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, tired of trying to impress your wench with your skills? Guys laugh at you because of your small penis?

TRY WOLF LOVERS! An appealing alternative to _OTHER_, more expensive prostitution companies which may charge you 10,000+ quid for a MALE! With WOLF LOVERS, you get a bright-eyed, soft-furred wolf lover, all for $750! 

He, or she, will remain by your side, no matter how large you are!


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> There are plenty of gay male furries in my area, but they're all fun-loving people, so that rules them the fuck out.



The "Fun-loving" furries are the most shady in my books.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> The "Fun-loving" furries are the most shady in my books.



I don't have books on shady furries.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 24, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't base my decision to date someone on whether he's furry or not, but whether he was a good guy and would love and respect me.  It would be nice if he also collected plushies, but that wouldn't really matter as long as he didn't have a problem with my massive bear and wolf collection. I think the thing is that it's not a good thing when one half of a couple attempts to mold the other into what they want them to be.  To people who are dating someone not in the fandom, I'd say that if your potential SO wants to call off the relationship just because you're furry, that's pretty shallow, and to me that would be a big red flag that says this wouldn't be the person that was meant for me anyway.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 24, 2013)

I met a girl few months back who was a furry, and it attracted me to her more than her other traits (she was intelligent and dead pretty mind.)
But I don't think it was the furry aspect I admired, more-so her artwork. I really admire good artists, musical or visual.


Though I also like girls who are not, to me if a girl is a furry it'd be another little bonus of common interest, like music film or music taste.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> now please continue with laughter....


Only in Arizona.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't have books on shady furries.



I just have facebook.

The portal to the most terrible amounts of furfaggotry. 



Imperial Impact said:


> Only in Arizona.



Ohh, and then there is Arizona.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 24, 2013)

Furry or non furry, it's really what's inside that counts.


(Getting all sappy.)


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 24, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Furry or non furry, it's really what's inside that counts.
> 
> 
> (Getting all sappy.)


*the scrubs summary theme tune plays*


----------



## BRN (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't I just date a faggot who I feel comfortable playing DDR with?

I mean, please.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 24, 2013)

Organs and digesting food?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

SIX said:


> Can't I just *date a faggot *who I feel comfortable playing DDR with?
> 
> 
> I mean, please.


That's where you went wrong.


Serbia Strong said:


> Ohh, and then there is Arizona.


Weren't Hana and David were the only sane ones?


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Weren't Hana and David were the only sane ones?



You forgot me.

>: (

Many of the furfags in this state are just awful.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> You forgot me.
> 
> >: (
> 
> Many of the furfags in this state are just awful.


Lol, I thought you lived in southern california.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Is anyone here _not_ from Arizona? Come on, speak up.

Christ what is it about desert heat that makes you people want to fuck cartoon animals.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Is anyone here _not_ from Arizona? Come on, speak up.


Hi.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Hi.



Then let us away from this terrible place.

Show me the WORLD.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 24, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lol, I thought you lived in southern california.



I moved.

It is pretty cold here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Is anyone here _not_ from Arizona? Come on, speak up.
> 
> Christ what is it about desert heat that makes you people want to fuck cartoon animals.



I'm not!

Lets have a furmeet.

Here though. I'm afraid of Ireland.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm not!
> 
> Lets have a furmeet.
> 
> Here though. I'm afraid of Ireland.



So am I, it's terrible. Let's furfag in the good old U of K <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> So am I, it's terrible. Let's furfag in the good old U of K <3



Furfaggin' in the countryside~

And sipping cider.

And eating fish. And chips.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Furfaggin' in the countryside~
> 
> And sipping cider.
> 
> And eating fish. And chips.



Indeed.

We now perform the traditional British & Irish greeting: THE LION


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Furry or non furry, it's really what's inside that counts.
> 
> 
> (Getting all sappy.)



Harvestable organs.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

As an American I take offence for not being superior in all threads I.e. this one.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> As an American I take offence for not being superior in all threads I.e. this one.



EUROPE IST NUMERO UNE


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> EUROPE IST NUMERO UNE



On the loser charts.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> On the loser charts.



Pfft come up with a catchy muiltilingual slogan and get back to me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 24, 2013)

The best thing about Europe is that it isn't a country like it's always referred to by USA peoples. :3


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 24, 2013)

But I never called it a country. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But I never called it a country. :c



I know :c

I'm just sayin', it's funny how muricans often refer to europe as if it _were_ a country. As if it were spoken about as just one singular entity that doesn't consider the vast differences between france, sweden, poland, serbia, etc.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> As an American I take offence for not being superior in all threads I.e. this one.



Dude, are you kidding? America has been kinda sucking on a world stage. Thanks Obama. :v


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The best thing about Europe is that it isn't a country like it's always referred to by USA peoples. :3



I think we owe having a EU president to the US. "Get me Europe on the phone." "Mr. President, Europe is actually not a coun-" "DAMMIT MAN I SAID GET ME EUROPE"

And so a memo was sent and struck another blow for European nationalism. Thanks, America~


----------



## Khaki (Jun 28, 2013)

Monster. said:


> But while looking at a few today, I noticed that in most of them, there is someone who will make a comment about the artist being a furry who happened to be dating another furry. Then in response to their post, someone starts ranting about how indecent and disgusting it is to date other furries.
> 
> Say what?
> 
> ...



Cheers Monster, I had a good laugh from that one.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 28, 2013)

I have been in a relationship with two furries in the past; both times we parted ways, the first unpleasantly and the second mutual. But, the fandom was nothing to do with why we broke up, it was due to external influences. I am now with a non-furry, who doesn't see the fandom as any different than say, being a Trekkie (which he is) or an overall geek. 

I find it mildly hypocritical to claim that oneself is a furry, then to say that dating one is disgusting. Pot calling the kettle black comes to mind. Don't like furries? Don't call yourself one or partake in the fandom.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 28, 2013)

^Oh my God.
Why did that second part take so fucking long for someone besides me to understand.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2013)

Foxweard said:


> I find it mildly hypocritical to claim that oneself is a furry, then to say that dating one is disgusting. Pot calling the kettle black comes to mind. Don't like furries? Don't call yourself one or partake in the fandom.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jun 29, 2013)

I think in a nutshell it all comes down to this:

- Being furry does not a relationship make. Dont assume that having the fandom in common will be enough.

- Having the fandom in common can make it easier to explain the interest and avoid potential awkwardness, but this is no guarantee. If you're more of a lifestyler trying to date someone who sees it as "just a hobby" there could be friction. 

- A relationship lives or dies based on the big picture. If all the elements of a good relationship are there but the common interest in the fandom is not...it is still a successful relationship. Likewise...being furries together won't save a failing relationship.

- Dating a furry is a "nice to have". Its neat if you can share the interest. But don't throw away something otherwise good if you fail to have this in common.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> img



Is there something you want to say? Or do you just want to spam image macros?
+1 post count!


----------



## Troj (Jun 29, 2013)

Dunno if this is tangential, but I always feel bad for the romantic partners of popufurs who are known for their incredible talent or skill in some area, or even, multiple areas. It must be hard to be known primarily as "Popufur X's mate," for one thing, and for another, when they try to join in on the thing their loved one is known for---dancing, singing, art, comedy--they're often good, solid, or just okay, but there's still a noticeable gap between the two, and of course people are going to assume/speculate that you _only_ got to star in a video or showcase a piece of art because your partner propped you up.

But, there are also people who are perfectly content not to occupy the spotlight, so I may just be looking at this through the lens of someone who generally enjoys the spotlight, and doesn't like playing second violin.


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2013)

Troj said:


> Dunno if this is tangential, but I always feel bad for the romantic partners of popufurs who are known for their incredible talent or skill in some area, or even, multiple areas. It must be hard to be known primarily as "Popufur X's mate," for one thing, and for another, when they try to join in on the thing their loved one is known for---dancing, singing, art, comedy--they're often good, solid, or just okay, but there's still a noticeable gap between the two, and of course people are going to assume/speculate that you _only_ got to star in a video or showcase a piece of art because your partner propped you up.
> 
> But, there are also people who are perfectly content not to occupy the spotlight, so I may just be looking at this through the lens of someone who generally enjoys the spotlight, and doesn't like playing second violin.


I think I can agree with you there... but for the most part, popufurs don't have an ego that's on as high a pedestal as their place in the fandom. If their mate is IRL and all that, I really doubt that the popufur's mate will be treated by the popufur with the same deference that the popufur's fan base might do. 

It kinda strikes me as one of those things that a healthy relationship easily overcomes, even if it might stick a wedge in an unhealthy one.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 29, 2013)

SIX said:


> I think I can agree with you there... but for the most part, popufurs don't have an ego that's on as high a pedestal as their place in the fandom. If their mate is IRL and all that, I really doubt that the popufur's mate will be treated by the popufur with the same deference that the popufur's fan base might do.
> 
> It kinda strikes me as one of those things that a healthy relationship easily overcomes, even if it might stick a wedge in an unhealthy one.



Did you use 'popufur' so many times because you knew it would annoy _someone_?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

To. Much. Popufur.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> To. Much. Popufur.




No.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> No.



You're right, master. I will not.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 29, 2013)

What's a popufur?


----------



## BRN (Jun 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Did you use 'popufur' so many times because you knew it would annoy _someone_?



Murr language is too kawaii fuzzy for you, yiffums?


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 29, 2013)

SIX said:


> Murr language is too kawaii fuzzy for you, yiffums?



You're lucky you're pretty >:c


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You're right, master. I will not.




Hmf.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Is there something you want to say? Or do you just want to spam image macros?
> +1 post count!


The fact this guy thinks be a furry is perfectly normal.

When you know.

It's not.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jun 29, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> People on the internet are anonymous assholes at best and complete fucktards at worst.
> I figure you encountered the latter.
> 
> Mystery solved.



Not all are, you might be surprised. I wonder, do you count yourself among that list you mention? I hope not!

In my opinion, one must find love where ever they can find it. Furry or not, get what ever toots your whistle, and maybe you'll someone you really love!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

EloeElwe said:


> Not all are, you might be surprised. I wonder, do you count yourself among that list you mention? I hope not!
> 
> In my opinion, one must find love where ever they can find it. Furry or not, get what ever toots your whistle, and maybe you'll someone you really love!


....
Wat?


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> ....
> Wat?




Toot your whistle and fall in love.


----------



## Kord (Jun 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Because furries are fucking disgusting. Just look at 90% of the furry couples on FA, they're either fat, pale, disgustingly skinny, or have some other weird facial deformity. The smart, decent furries date outside of the fandom because they can date beautiful people (because they themselves are beautiful). Furries who date other furries do so because they are ugly and no one outside of the fandom would dare date an ugo.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful furries can't date other beautiful furries because they don't use the fandom (ie, websites, forums, messengers) as their only outlet to dating and quite possibly seek their partners through IRL interaction, which those 90% of ugly furries cannot do.



Not everybody is perfect. While I find little attraction to people who are fat out of laziness, if somebody has a few facial abnormalities or maybe features that some people would consider "homely" I wouldn't give a shit.
You're perception of beauty is so warped.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 29, 2013)

Kord said:


> Not everybody is perfect. While I find little attraction to people who are fat out of laziness, if somebody has a few facial abnormalities or maybe features that some people would consider "homely" I wouldn't give a shit.
> You're perception of beauty is so warped.


Don't take most of 'tobi's posts seriously.


----------



## Kord (Jun 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Don't take most of 'tobi's posts seriously.


noted


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Don't take most of 'tobi's posts seriously.



You mean he's not always truthful?

MY LIFE IS A LIE!!!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You mean he's not always truthful?
> 
> MY LIFE IS A LIE!!!


The depression sets in


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

all the furries i've met in real life have been scary people that do not ever go outside. they were all very unattractive with many social issues. a few have stalked me and 'instantly' fell in love with me. one said it was because i was the first asian person he's ever met, because i was beautiful, and because i drew furry art.

later this one asked me out. 
i instantly rejected. i was even with a boyfriend at the time (also nonfurry)
he threatened me with killing himself
like wtf.

i know that not ALL furries are this way... but damn

my boyfriend is not a furry. i like him not furry. i would like him furry too, but he is not.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2013)

kolae said:


> later this one asked me out.
> i instantly rejected. i was even with a boyfriend at the time (also nonfurry)
> he threatened me with killing himself
> like wtf.


I had someone do something similar to me. I don't remember if he actually threatened to kill himself if I didn't go out with him but he did get really depressed and kept sending me Breaking Benjamin songs. It was one of the most surreal things ever. :I


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

Willow said:


> I had someone do something similar to me. I don't remember if he actually threatened to kill himself if I didn't go out with him but he did get really depressed and kept sending me Breaking Benjamin songs. It was one of the most surreal things ever. :I



that's not good. ugh.
the whole thing was really creepy and surreal.
nothing innocent was there...
just weirdness... ;_ ;''

i was really scared of being a furry at that time due to the experiences i had irl

/adds one more reason to be happy being out of highschool


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2013)

kolae said:


> all the furries i've met in real life have been scary people that do not ever go outside. they were all very unattractive with many social issues. a few have stalked me and 'instantly' fell in love with me. one said it was because i was the first asian person he's ever met, because i was beautiful, and because i drew furry art.
> 
> later this one asked me out.
> i instantly rejected. i was even with a boyfriend at the time (also nonfurry)
> ...


Hah. Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hah. Don't flatter yourself.


just sharing a honest slice of my life

no need to get all anger-panger


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't know what anger panger is.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2013)

kolae said:


> that's not good. ugh.
> the whole thing was really creepy and surreal.
> nothing innocent was there...
> just weirdness... ;_ ;''
> ...



Whurrgurble.

First furry I met IRL I literally just visited London, England with. We had lunch, flirted and chilled out, but it was nothing like what you described. Other furries I've met have been different; one was completely silent and blocked me from everything online not long after he left, others got drunk with me and we laughed at porn. It's a bizarre and unpredictable world, and I think you got the short straws.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

That's the thing...once we apply a label to something, anything associated with the label can become tainted if the experience goes badly. So if you try dating another fur and have a terrible experience you might be tempted to avoid dating furs.

But really...there are a lot of socially awkward people in the fandom. But plenty of them are harmlessand plenty aren't awkward. Its the bad ones we notice. Hence the Toshabi theory that all furs are fugly social rejects to be avoided and that if a beautiful furry does exist...they'd definitely never settle for someone within the fandom...etc.

Bollocks to that. People can't even agree on what being a furry actually IS. This fandom is too diverse for legitimate generalizations.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That's the thing...once we apply a label to something, anything associated with the label can become tainted if the experience goes badly. So if you try dating another fur and have a terrible experience you might be tempted to avoid dating furs.
> 
> But really...there are a lot of socially awkward people in the fandom. But plenty of them are harmlessand plenty aren't awkward. Its the bad ones we notice. Hence the Toshabi theory that all furs are fugly social rejects to be avoided and that if a beautiful furry does exist...they'd definitely never settle for someone within the fandom...etc.
> 
> Bollocks to that. People can't even agree on what being a furry actually IS. This fandom is too diverse for legitimate generalizations.




Gonna add that it's far less likely to be "would never settle for someone in the fandom" than you'd think, even after shooting it down. In my experiences the ones with decent social lives outside the fandom seem to focus on compartmentalising the fuck out of their dual lives, enjoying both sides but finding it hard to commit to stuff.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 1, 2013)

Why would anyone want to date a furry? That just sounds like a horrible idea.


----------



## BRN (Jul 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why would anyone want to date a furry? That just sounds like a horrible idea.



Mrm, I partially agree; dating you sounds positively depressing.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Why would anyone want to date a furry? That just sounds like a horrible idea.


I don't get why people keep saying things like this.

I mean obviously you shouldn't date because solely because they are furries, but why is it a negative thing? You tend to want to have things in common with someone you want to date. It also kind of implies that people shouldn't date _you_ because you're a furry. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2013)

Furries dating furries isn't all bad.  Like I've said before, my mate and I have been together for 7 years and we are getting married ASAP.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I don't get why people keep saying things like this.
> 
> I mean obviously you shouldn't date because solely because they are furries, but why is it a negative thing? You tend to want to have things in common with someone you want to date. It also kind of implies that people shouldn't date _you_ because you're a furry. :V



They shouldn't, I'm terrible.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

The level of self hatred in this fandom never ceases to amaze me. While I'm sure most people here either are or would claim to be just joking....to be honest I think the perception of a social stigma against furries drives many to join in the criticism in an effort to appear either normal or at least not as weird as all the "embarrassing" furs out there.

Don't get me wrong...there are some really disturbed people in the fandom, (there will be in any group that has a subculture element anyway) but I've seen enough people decrying all the porn and weirdness...only to have an FA favorites gallery full of weird porn....or an account on F-list, to realise that much of the venom towards each other here is pure projection or deflection. 

Which brings me to the conclusion that frankly, you are who you are and no matter how much you deny deflect project or otherwise....eventually who you really are is going to come out....and when it comes to relationships...I'd rather it come out with someone open minded and accepting than anyone I feel I have to hide shit from.

And that's why Im not going to waste too much time hiding it from someone I like. I'll wait long enough that they can get to know the good parts of me so that they're less likely to worry...but not so long that if they do turn tail and run id lose a hefty emotional investment and wind up with a broken heart. I'm tired of broken hearts and wasted time. We all deserve better than having to hide who we are from the person we share a bed with. Life's too fucking short for that.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Furries dating furries isn't all bad.  Like I've said before, my mate and I have been together for 7 years and we are getting married ASAP.


Exactly. My ex was a furry and she was pretty awesome. Hell, I still talk to her and she's gunna be one of the people in my AC room in a few days. I even know at least a few furry girls who are pretty cool and I wouldn't mind going on a date or two with.

But oh no furries so terrible! If they're part of the fandom I'm in then it s an instant turn off! :V



Fox_720B said:


> The level of self hatred in this fandom never  ceases to amaze me. While I'm sure most people here either are or would  claim to be just joking....to be honest I think the perception of a  social stigma against furries drives many to join in the criticism in an  effort to appear either normal or at least not as weird as all the  "embarrassing" furs out there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...there are some really disturbed people in the  fandom, (there will be in any group that has a subculture element  anyway) but I've seen enough people decrying all the porn and  weirdness...only to have an FA favorites gallery full of weird  porn....or an account on F-list, to realise that much of the venom  towards each other here is pure projection or deflection.
> 
> ...



The problem is people act like its a Big Fucking Deal when really its just a stupid hobby. Unless you're an obnoxious asshole about being a furry nobody will give two shits that you think animal people are cool. If they do and cut contact with you then they probably are doing you a favor.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree except on one point....for some it is more than just a hobby. I have no problem with that so long as they don't make obnoxious asses out of themselves. If you truly believe you have the soul of a wolf that's fine....but don't bite people and then say "i can't help it/deal with it/fuck you I'm a wolf," for example.

The key is balance. Don't sacrifice who you are for acceptance...but don't be a dick and force it on everyone else around you either. Live, let live, and if you need to be with someone who can accept your inner wolf...then look for people who might. If or when they don't, let go, move on, and be glad you didn't waste years with the wrong person.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I agree except on one point....for some it is more than just a hobby. I have no problem with that so long as they don't make obnoxious asses out of themselves. If you truly believe you have the soul or a wolf that's fine....but don't bite people and then say "i can't help it/deal with it/fuck you I'm a wolf.
> 
> The key is balance. Don't sacrifice who you are for acceptance...but don't be a dick and force it on everyone else around you either. Live, let live, and if you need to be with someone who can accept your inner wolf...then look for people who might. If or when they don't, let go, move on, and be glad you didn't waste years with the wrong person.



Honestly I never understood what defines a furry lifestyler because to me, it only feels like someone who is more into the hobby than someone else. Its like the difference between someone who enjoys star wars and someone who collects all the star wars merch. Same hobby but to different extremes.

That is a discussion for another time though. I'd consider making a thread to discuss it but I'm going to go run errands in a bit.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree. Wouldn't mind seeing that thread. It'll be a tinderbox though, especially here.

I consider myself a lifestyler to a mild degree because furry isn't something I just do in my spare time, but a part of my personal identity. It means about as much to le as my passion for flight...I don't just fly for fun or casually watch airplanes...I have a passion for it and define myself as an aviator. I could not date someone who criticized aviation being important to me.

Which brings me back to the discussions at hand. If your hobby becomes your passion then at least look for someone who can accept that about you. They don't have to share the passion, but at least support the idea of it making you happy.


----------



## kolae (Jul 1, 2013)

SIX said:


> Whurrgurble.
> 
> First furry I met IRL I literally just visited London, England with. We had lunch, flirted and chilled out, but it was nothing like what you described. Other furries I've met have been different; one was completely silent and blocked me from everything online not long after he left, others got drunk with me and we laughed at porn. It's a bizarre and unpredictable world, and I think you got the short straws.



now thats the kind of experience i was hoping for ahah!

that experience did help me for the better though, i think i would have been into the fandom a little too deeply by now

im muchly anticipating moving back to San Jose/bay area of california and furcializing though! C:


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 1, 2013)

kolae said:


> furcializing



Haha, that's cute. 

Inb4 someone tells you not to use that word.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Haha, that's cute.
> 
> Inb4 someone tells you not to use that word.


They are gunna get burned for that one, lol.  I don't mind those kinds of words, but it really pisses off some people here and I don't know why something that petty would in_fur_â€‹iate someone.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> They are gunna get burned for that one, lol.  I don't mind those kinds of words, but it really pisses off some people here and I don't know why something that petty would in_fur_â€‹iate someone.



It makes me curious about fuzzy murrpurr talk in other languages.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> They are gunna get burned for that one, lol.  I don't mind those kinds of words, but it really pisses off some people here and I don't know why something that petty would in_fur_â€‹iate someone.


I personally find it annoying to be honest. Same thing when people call their S.O. mates. But I'm not gunna go into a frothing rage about it as much as it annoys me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 1, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I personally find it annoying to be honest. Same thing when people call their S.O. mates. But I'm not gunna go into a frothing rage about it as much as it annoys me.


Mate, to me, sounds more fitting in this fandom.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mate, to me, sounds more fitting in this fandom.




Cuter, as well.


And a perfect way to get people to hate us!


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> They are gunna get burned for that one, lol.  I don't mind those kinds of words, but it really pisses off some people here and I don't know why something that petty would in_fur_â€‹iate someone.


Because trying to shove as many furry puns into every word you can gets pretty nauseating after a certain point. Calling your SO your mate is fine, but some of the puns are just trying too hard. 

It's like weeaboos who inject broken Japanese into everyday conversation like the bakas they are :v


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree with balance. Too much of it and I start to take people less seriously. Id like to talk like a person most of the time. But sometimes its cute...and mate doesn't bother me. Never will. I find it endearing. But I also think the term is more suited to those who consider furry to be personally more than a hobby. There's bound to be friction sometimes between these two viewpoints.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2013)

Willow said:


> Because trying to shove as many furry puns into every word you can gets pretty nauseating after a certain point. Calling your SO your mate is fine, but some of the puns are just trying too hard.
> 
> It's like weeaboos who inject broken Japanese into everyday conversation like the bakas they are :v


I guess so, but I've got more things to worry about in life than silly furry puns.  That's just me though


----------



## Troj (Jul 2, 2013)

Re: Terms and slang, I think it depends on the degree and context of usage.

If someone sounds like they're attempting to fit in or draw more attention to themselves through their use of "cool" terms or "in" language, that's irritating. The word in question will tend to stick out like a sore thumb.

But, some people use, for example, the word "mate" because it's simply the word that best describes their relationship with and feelings for their S.O.--no fuss, no muss.

Many Satanists actually use the word "mate" for their S.O., so I'm used to hearing it. 

Personally, I tend to inwardly roll my eyes at heterosexuals who insist on calling their S.O. their "partner." It reeks a bit too much of "look at us stand in solidarity with gay people, tee hee!" Again, context matters, but this does tend to be my knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Troj said:


> Personally, I tend to inwardly roll my eyes at heterosexuals who insist on calling their S.O. their "partner." It reeks a bit too much of "look at us stand in solidarity with gay people, tee hee!" Again, context matters, but this does tend to be my knee-jerk reaction.





Troj speaks words of wisdom.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 2, 2013)

Satanists? Huh...I've only encountered two of those in my lifetime and never heard them use the term. Then again Im sure there's a lot more in your area than mine.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 2, 2013)

Troj said:


> Personally, I tend to inwardly roll my eyes at heterosexuals who insist on calling their S.O. their "partner." It reeks a bit too much of "look at us stand in solidarity with gay people, tee hee!" Again, context matters, but this does tend to be my knee-jerk reaction.



I tend to do the same with people who use 'Significant Other'. It is vague and annoying terminology. And 'partner', at least here, is used to describe a person someone is involved with but aren't married too. Never by the person in the relationship themselves.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 3, 2013)

Read the whole topic before posting. Some patterns I'm noticing:
Scenario 1: Is furry, denounces furry relationships- "The Hypocrite"
Scenario 2: Is furry, had traumatic experience dating furries- "The Victim"
Scenario 3: Is furry, has had loving furry relationship- "The Minority"
Probably one I missed, but there it is- the entire thread in three blunt stereotypes. =V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Read the whole topic before posting. Some patterns I'm noticing:
> Scenario 1: Is furry, denounces furry relationships- "The Hypocrite"
> Scenario 2: Is furry, had traumatic experience dating furries- "The Victim"
> Scenario 3: Is furry, has had loving furry relationship- "The Minority"
> Probably one I missed, but there it is- the entire thread in three blunt stereotypes. =V



Wat.


----------



## Troj (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm presently in a lovely (and in the beginning, wholly unexpected) furry relationship right now, so I must be in the Minority!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mate, to me, sounds more fitting in this fandom.



Mate sounds sweeter than wife/husband anyway. Plus it's not as lame sounding as "boyfriend/girlfriend" 



On the topic of furry lifestylers, who gives a damn what ppl do with their lives and free time? Some ppl find motorbikes essential to their lifestyles, some sports. 

I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wat.



Oh. I get what you're doing. I derped because my brain cannot handle sudden changes :V


----------



## Recel (Jul 3, 2013)

Troj said:


> Personally, I tend to inwardly roll my eyes at heterosexuals who insist on calling their S.O. their "partner." It reeks a bit too much of "look at us stand in solidarity with gay people, tee hee!" Again, context matters, but this does tend to be my knee-jerk reaction.



Wait.. what?

So heterosexuals are homophobic or something for using and old way of referring to their love? Maybe I'm reading something wrong... I'm sure I'm reading that wrong, or else, that's just stupid.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh. I get what you're doing. I derped because my brain cannot handle sudden changes :V


'Tis cool. I'm just making a jest out of the big three anecdotal standpoints within this discussion/battleground. =V


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 3, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Mate, to me, sounds more fitting in this fandom.



TBH i thought it sound nicer well before knowing of furries. When you see two of any other species pick each other for life you call them mates, its a natural thing. Wife or husband or whatever just seems made up talk for made up ceromonies. Plus in the UK friends always called each other mates, which sounded daft to me nowing what mates are to other species. 
That being said i would find it hard to work the word mate into a sentance regarding a GF without sounding like a twat.


----------



## Kinosam (Jul 4, 2013)

Dating someone with similair interests that's nothing new but if you're just dating someone just by looking at their muscle bound furry avatar then yeah its messed up.

the internet is the internet, anyone can do anything they could just be roleplaying for all we know.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 4, 2013)

Troj said:


> Personally, I tend to inwardly roll my eyes at heterosexuals who insist on calling their S.O. their "partner." It reeks a bit too much of "look at us stand in solidarity with gay people, tee hee!" Again, context matters, but this does tend to be my knee-jerk reaction.



Some people are not yet engaged or married, but their _life partner_ means more than the crude words of boyfriend/girlfriend can convey. Especially considering that today our western society tends to think of a boyfriend/girlfriend as someone you can throw away at any given moment. A passing interest perhaps even.

Furry slang is terrible for the same reason it would look stupid and terrible if I injected gothic puns and slang into my communications. As was mentioned, if we're going to give weeaboos a hard time then it is only fair to make that behavior across the board. One standard is enough I think.

But then when you boil this "Mate/husband/wife/partner/S.O./lover/etc." business down, they are _all_ just made up words in which the context is always perceived differently by each individual. But I suppose we can just all go about blathering that YOUR word is STUPID and WEIRD and MY word is elegant and fitting.

Stop calling it a spud, you sound like an idiot child. They are _potatoes._


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2013)

Po ta toes!
Boil em 
mash em
stick em in a stew.

I don't mind the different terms, I just enjoy 'mate' the best. Why? Cuz furfag.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't mean to interrupt, uh, _this,_ but... I hear mate interchangably used with those other words in everyday conversation? No, seriously, stop laughing! D=


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 4, 2013)

What about when furries use the word mate to refer to someone on their complicated e-love-icosohedron? You know, a role-playing "family" where you have Mom, Dad, you, brother, sister, baby, and dog, each one sleeping with one another. It's like the aristocrats joke, without the murder, but no one is laughing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 4, 2013)

I still struggle to believe anybody actually cares what word people use to describe their partners.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I still struggle to believe anybody actually cares what word people use to describe their partners.



Honestly, I don't think it would be a big deal if we weren't talking to furries... about furries... dating furries.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 4, 2013)

It sickens me how society bases who they want solely on looks. Look at bad relationship stories, they all start with, "Oh, I met a *nice looking guy* at a bar" or "Yeah, he *seemed pretty cute/hot*". Human kind is the way it is because we spend so much time on how we present ourselves. Sure, you want your partner to have a nice face, but when people go as far to say that "Wear make-up, your a drag-queen, don't wear make-up, you're ugly" and if you're anything but perfect you're not even human. I've been overweight my whole life and the discrimination I've gotten is mentally destroying. I've been excluded, bullied, teased, and just plain picked on my girls and boys. 
Please guys, don't be those people who's only looking for boobs, ass, and a nice face. Those people are annoying and hurtful.


----------



## Azure (Jul 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I still struggle to believe anybody actually cares what word people use to describe their partners.


what if i called my fictional boyfriend my "fuckslab"

and introduced him to everybody as such?

i bet some people would care, so there you go.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 4, 2013)

I just wonder why people are so caught up in who's dating who.
If it doesn't scream, don't scare it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Azure said:


> what if i called my fictional boyfriend my "fuckslab"
> 
> and introduced him to everybody as such?
> 
> i bet some people would care, so there you go.



Man if people called their partners 'fuckslab' it would make me more inclined to get a fuckslab of my own.


----------



## Azure (Jul 4, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Man if people called their partners 'fuckslab' it would make me more inclined to get a fuckslab of my own.


be my fuckslab, sexbot


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 4, 2013)

I like this thread now.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 4, 2013)

Azure said:


> be my fuckslab, sexbot



Let's slamdance, fuckslab <3


----------



## Troj (Jul 4, 2013)

For me, "mate" signals that you are in a _close_, _devoted_, _long-term_ _monogamous_ relationship. It also carries "you and me against the world" connotations as well. It implies a pair bonding of sorts.

So, I do roll my eyes a bit when teenagers refer to the person they've been casually dating for a month as their "mate." Sounds a bit pretentious in that case.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

Troj said:


> For me, "mate" signals that you are in a _close_, _devoted_, _long-term_ _monogamous_ relationship. It also carries "you and me against the world" connotations as well. It implies a pair bonding of sorts.


Calm your furfag levels down.
Mate simply means a friend.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 4, 2013)

Indeed. 

It'd wierd to go around with Coffee (or anyone really) calling him my mate here in England and then say the same thing to a bunch of furfags

you've ruined our culture, furries


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

I call everyone a mate. It's a fun way of saying a friend, and furries who think I mean something else usually ask if one is my "mate" and I tell them that's fucking stupid and they need to de-furrify themselves.


----------



## BRN (Jul 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I call everyone a mate. It's a fun way of saying a friend, and furries who think I mean something else usually ask if one is my "mate" and I tell them that's fucking stupid and they need to de-furrify themselves.



http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/words_that_end_in_gry.png


----------



## Cain (Jul 4, 2013)

Both my exes have been furries.

Both have left me emotionally scarred. 
So there you go :v

It always helps to have something in common with someone else, though. Plus, it won't be awkward when you link them the porn that's just come into your sub box! :v


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 4, 2013)

SIX said:


> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/words_that_end_in_gry.png


Meh.

 Someone needs to tell them they cannot assume everything has got something to do with the furdom


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I call everyone a mate. It's a fun way of saying a friend, and furries who think I mean something else usually ask if one is my "mate" and I tell them that's fucking stupid and they need to de-furrify themselves.



I agree with SIX on this one. Using the term in front of people that you know might ask just so you can have the opportunity to essentially tell them to get a life doesn't make you clever. It makes you pretentious.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Meh.
> 
> Someone needs to tell them they cannot assume everything has got something to do with the furdom


But...what else is there to life? Tell me of this mystical world beyond the furry fandom.


----------



## -Pocky- (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm committed to another furry, but the fact she is a furry does not matter to me nor affect our relationship in any way. I don't care about what hobbies someone has, as long as it doesn't cause harm to others. The only way furry ever wiggles its way into our lives is the fact that we are both artists and have teamed up together, which is awesome.  

Personally, a good portion of the furry community gets on my nerves, so I could see why many of them are not seen as the best catch. However, furry is not who they are, simply something they are interested in. I care more about who the person is and not what they are.


----------



## Troj (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Calm your furfag levels down.
> Mate simply means a friend.



Well, yes, "mate" also means "friend," and hopefully, most people will be able to infer which is meant based on context.

Here, I'm not talking "mate" in the "Commonwealth-word-for-chum" sense. I'm talking purely about the people who want to make their two-week-old teenage flirt-fest sound more profound, sexy, and interesting than it really is.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Troj said:


> Well, yes, "mate" also means "friend," and hopefully, most people will be able to infer which is meant based on context.
> 
> Here, I'm not talking "mate" in the "Commonwealth-word-for-chum" sense. I'm talking purely about the people who want to make their two-week-old teenage flirt-fest sound more profound, sexy, and interesting than it really is.


I think it's weird to call a "SO" Mate.
Thats me though. Call him/her whatever you wish.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 7, 2013)

What I say depends on the context and whatever I feel like doing at the time.

Really it's not a big deal.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Raptros said:


> What I say depends on the context and whatever I feel like doing at the time.
> 
> Really it's not a big deal.


You know what?
Thinking about it calling you and Legit mates sounds desk as fuck.

I now see the magic of mates :3c


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I think it's weird to call a "SO" Mate.
> Thats me though. Call him/her whatever you wish.


i never understood peoples need to make what is rather obvious by their body language and familiarity known through a word. and such a variety of words too. the very ambigious partner(if you are GAY you'd better OWN THAT SHIT instead of fucking about in the shadows with your vocabulary), or mate(which is, as Troj put it, the two week teenage flirt/fuck fest, or furries trying to sound important), significant other(which really doesnt say much about anything if you break it down into its disparate parts and remove its ridiculous cultural context, technically anybody who is significant and other than yourself can be a SO). why not just husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend? if a gay guy or gal says this is my husband/wife, WELL WHO FUCKING CARES?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Azure said:


> i never understood peoples need to make what is rather obvious by their body language and familiarity known through a word. and such a variety of words too. the very ambigious partner(if you are GAY you'd better OWN THAT SHIT instead of fucking about in the shadows with your vocabulary), or mate(which is, as Troj put it, the two week teenage flirt/fuck fest, or furries trying to sound important), significant other(which really doesnt say much about anything if you break it down into its disparate parts and remove its ridiculous cultural context, technically anybody who is significant and other than yourself can be a SO). why not just husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend? if a gay guy or gal says this is my husband/wife, WELL WHO FUCKING CARES?


People like to flaunt their happiness.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 7, 2013)

Because many find words endearing for their own personal reasons.

Seriously..why do we even care really that someone uses a word that we personally wouldn't use to describe our significant other? If you don't like it, don't do it. Simple as. Quit trying to tell other people they're idiots for expressing their love or relationship in the way they personally choose to. Because it's controlling, in all honesty. When you tell someone not to do something you wouldn't do...when they were not negatively affecting themselves or you in any way, you are in effect insisting they stop living by their own ideas and start living by yours. Why not just leave it at "to each their own" and get on with your life?

It's really not that big of a deal.



Falaffel said:


> People like to flaunt their happiness.



No offense intended...but sharing happiness doesn't always mean you're flaunting it. If I call someone mate in a relationship sense...Im not trying to rub your face in anything. I'm calling her mate because we call ourselves mates. Sure, some really do flaunt their happiness, but one shouldn't assume they are doing so from the getgo.

Maybe I'm old fashioned. But I feel happy when I see other people happy. Sure, like any person I get slightly envious if I myself am not happy, or if I'm really upset I'll isolate myself from things that remind me of how comparatively miserable I might be...but projecting ones frustrations onto someone simply being happy only makes one bitter. Sometimes, you just have to make your own happiness.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> It's really not that big of a deal.



Indeed, well put. I shall continue to call my friends 'mates' and s.o 'fuckslab' while you do otherwise.


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Because many find words endearing for their own personal reasons.
> 
> Seriously..why do we even care really that someone uses a word that we personally wouldn't use to describe our significant other? If you don't like it, don't do it. Simple as. Quit trying to tell other people they're idiots for expressing their love or relationship in the way they personally choose to. Because it's controlling, in all honesty. When you tell someone not to do something you wouldn't do...when they were not negatively affecting themselves or you in any way, you are in effect insisting they stop living by their own ideas and start living by yours. Why not just leave it at "to each their own" and get on with your life?
> 
> It's really not that big of a deal.


I guess it makes some people feel a bit awkward or confused to see a bunch of people refer to someone as their mate in a romantic sense. Or at least it makes them sound like some sort of caveman. If that makes sense. It fits if you use it within your circle but not everyone's very familiar with furry slang. 

Even if atheists use it too, who's to say it still doesn't sound weird to some people.

Edit: It's kind of like how some people refer to men they're not related to as their "Daddy". Or those babyfurs who constantly use baby talk. Sure they can do whatever they want but people are still right to think it's even the slightest bit weird.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> No offense intended...but sharing happiness doesn't always mean you're flaunting it. If I call someone mate in a relationship sense...Im not trying to rub your face in anything. I'm calling her mate because we call ourselves mates. Sure, some really do flaunt their happiness, but one shouldn't assume they are doing so from the getgo.
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned. But I feel happy when I see other people happy. Sure, like any person I get slightly envious if I myself am not happy, or if I'm really upset I'll isolate myself from things that remind me of how comparatively miserable I might be...but projecting ones frustrations onto someone simply being happy only makes one bitter. Sometimes, you just have to make your own happiness.


I never said it was a bad thing.
I like flaunting my happiness.
And I love when I see others happy.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 7, 2013)

Willow said:


> I guess it makes some people feel a bit awkward or confused to see a bunch of people refer to someone as their mate in a romantic sense. Or at least it makes them sound like some sort of caveman. If that makes sense. It fits if you use it within your circle but not everyone's very familiar with furry slang.
> 
> Even if atheists use it too, who's to say it still doesn't sound weird to some people.
> 
> Edit: It's kind of like how some people refer to men they're not related to as their "Daddy". Or those babyfurs who constantly use baby talk. Sure they can do whatever they want but people are still right to think it's even the slightest bit weird.



People can think its weird if they want to...my issue is with telling other people they're idiots or retarded for talking that way.

Conversely, people who do use the "mates" thing should also not force that on others or rub it in. If you call someone your mate...and someone else doesn't get it, correct yourself and say "my girlfriend/boyfriend" or whatever will get the point across. And don't push the issue.

Like I've said before...be yourself but don't impose on others. This goes both ways. But telling someone they're stupid for being themselves if they are NOT imposing on you or anyone else is no better than them imposing on you. Live and let live.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Live and let live.


this isnt practical and you know it. probably the worst saying ever.


----------



## Troj (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, and in the grand scheme of things, it is a pretty trivial matter. 

I'm just speaking for myself when I say that words have certain connotations, and when people use words carelessly, incorrectly, or, especially, in a deliberate attempt to sound "hip," mysterious, superior, or sophisticated, I do have to roll my eyes.

Some people sound very earnest and completely unpretentious when they use words like "mate," or "partner," or "S.O.," because of the way and the context in which they use it. Some people sound like complete tools or total fools using the same words--and sometimes, you can't even quite put your finger on why!

But, either way, getting mad or arguing with people about the words they choose to use for their honey-bunnies and fuckslabs is fruitless and dickish, in the end.



			
				azure said:
			
		

> why not just husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend?



To be fair, some people think words like "boyfriend" and "girlfriend" reek of "trivial high school romance."

If I had to guess, right or wrong, some people may not like "husband" and "wife" because they think it sounds too "traditional" or too 1950s.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

Azure said:


> this isnt practical and you know it. probably the worst saying ever.



Hush, sweet fuckslab. When you get angry your anus gets really tight and we can't slamdance.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 7, 2013)

Azure said:


> this isnt practical and you know it. probably the worst saying ever.


Let's hear your straw man.

Edit: by that I mean....in arguments like these people tend to argue against the idea based on an extreme example of how doing so can create drastically bad consequences. Or people argue the slippery slope angle. But it's a tired argument, because in every case I have stated "as long as they don't impose on you". Unless you want to argue that it gives furries a bad name and thus indirectly affects you.

Either way, I fail to see how allowing someone to live their life as they choose to so long as they consider others while doing so is somehow the worst concept ever. Frankly I think people fearing and hating what they don't understand, and attempting to justify this...is the worst argument ever. But hey.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 7, 2013)

One of my acquaintences is a furry dating a furry. It's an incredibly awkward looking couple. The children those two squeeze out will become a freak attraction at the zoo, no doubt, especially how those two live and breathe furry with every goddam thing they do.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> One of my acquaintences is a furry dating a furry. It's an incredibly awkward looking couple. The children those two squeeze out will become a freak attraction at the zoo, no doubt, especially how those two live and breathe furry with every goddam thing they do.



You know what you must do.


----------



## Toshabi (Jul 7, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You know what you must do.



Imma start a circus and breed it more!


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Imma start a circus and breed it more!



You make me proud, Tosh. Never leave this awful place ;~;


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Calm your furfag levels down.
> Mate simply means a friend.


It depends on what country your in.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It depends on what country your in.


I've never heard of a place where "mate" meant what furries think it does. Sure you can use it the furry way, but all around the globe you can say mate and simply mean a friend. Ain't nobody but furries gonna think it the otherwise.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 7, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've never heard of a place where "mate" meant what furries think it does. Sure you can use it the furry way, but all around the globe you can say mate and simply mean a friend. Ain't nobody but furries gonna think it the otherwise.



Not in Murrica I'm afraid. 

That's usually code for partner here...which implies an unmarried couple living together. 

Dirty Heathens :V


----------



## Azure (Jul 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Let's hear your straw man.
> 
> Edit: by that I mean....in arguments like these people tend to argue against the idea based on an extreme example of how doing so can create drastically bad consequences. Or people argue the slippery slope angle. But it's a tired argument, because in every case I have stated "as long as they don't impose on you". Unless you want to argue that it gives furries a bad name and thus indirectly affects you.
> 
> Either way, I fail to see how allowing someone to live their life as they choose to so long as they consider others while doing so is somehow the worst concept ever. Frankly I think people fearing and hating what they don't understand, and attempting to justify this...is the worst argument ever. But hey.


first off, cool your jets bro. applying the adage "live and let live" to such a trivial matter is a gross inappropriation of what is a bullshit sentiment anyway. second, i never put people down about the words they use to describe their whatever the fuck, i just said i didnt understand the motivations behind it, and attempted to postulate at what those might be. and i asked for an explanation, and was given one. what isnt an explanation is WHY DO PEOPLE EVEN CARE OMG BLAH BLAH BLAH. so dont put words in my mouth, and sentiments behind what i said in a rather neutral manner. and calm the fuck down.


----------



## Joey (Jul 8, 2013)

Anyone wanna go out? :*


----------



## Aetius (Jul 8, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Anyone wanna go out? :*



Hey there bby.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 8, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Imma start a circus and breed it more!



I find myself coming online more to see your posts.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Anyone wanna go out? :*




No.


:V


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 8, 2013)

Azure said:


> first off, cool your jets bro. applying the adage "live and let live" to such a trivial matter is a gross inappropriation of what is a bullshit sentiment anyway. second, i never put people down about the words they use to describe their whatever the fuck, i just said i didnt understand the motivations behind it, and attempted to postulate at what those might be. and i asked for an explanation, and was given one. what isnt an explanation is WHY DO PEOPLE EVEN CARE OMG BLAH BLAH BLAH. so dont put words in my mouth, and sentiments behind what i said in a rather neutral manner. and calm the fuck down.



I'd like to know why you feel the concept of live and let live..or the similar concepts of "to each their own" or "agreeing to disagree" are unacceptable to you. You see, my being fired up has everything to do with the fact that there is a sizable component of this forum, and in the community itself, that is so afraid of outside judgement that it imposes inflated judgements on its own members over what are, typically, very innocuous things. Fortunately, this forum has improved as of late, thanks to the influx of some pretty cool new members that didn't run off at the first sign of trouble, but actually stood up for their viewpoints.

But it remains a problem on the whole that this community, especially FAF, has a problem with recognizing the difference between a problem that needs addressing and correcting versus innocent fun or differences of view. There is so much fear of being seen as freaks that people project those onto those different from themselves and tear them apart...believing that "they" are part of the problem. Frankly I'm tired of such pettiness. I know other people are becoming tired of it too. So if you dont like something...don't do it. If its affecting you negatively...then say something....but don't deny and judge other people's right to their own form of self expression if it harms no one. And stop bloody worrying about being "normal". Normal is what we're expected to be in situations that require us to not ruffle feathers...like your 9-5 job for example. But once we have that small slice of free time that is ours to live our actual life with....we are all free to spend it in a way that makes us personally happiest....within reason of course.

Look man...you get knocked down enough times in life and have to crawl your way out of serious fucking messes.....you can either choose to be bitter about everything or you can choose to make the best of the happy moments you had to work so hard to even have in the first place. The ease with which we cast judgement here on people who are just looking for a community of similar minded people to explore something that brings them joy bothers me and I will stand against this cynical toxic attitude for as long as I am a member here. I'm tired of seeing newfurs hurt by this petty bullshit.

So no, Azure, it isn't just you, but the whole judgmental attitude here that I'm speaking of.


----------



## Troj (Jul 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> You see, my being fired up has everything to do with the fact that there is a sizable component of this forum, and in the community itself, that is so afraid of outside judgement that it imposes inflated judgements on its own members over what are, typically, very innocuous things.



Right.

Well, and while the response makes sense at some level, I've found that showing a willingness to shoot yourself on a dime actually won't cause the die-hard critics to back off--in fact, it may actually make them _even more bloodthirsty, _because your lack of respect for yourself will tell them that they don't need to respect you, either.

This is a lesson I've had to learn the hard way, just with regards to myself. Part of me believed that rolling over and apologizing would make people sympathize with me and back off, when in fact it made them want to kick me harder out of sheer disdain, because I was being a whiny, groveling little bitch.

Like I've acknowledged before, the basic desire to "keep the house clean" is a totally reasonable one, though, because "anything goes" isn't a sustainable model, either. There are some people who need to be taken aside and told that what they're doing is slightly creepy, annoying, or uncool, and there are some people who probably just need to be given the boot, because their creepy or antisocial behavior is non-negotiable and unfixable. Like I like to say, there's a Middle Path here.



> But it remains a problem on the whole that this community, especially FAF, has a problem with recognizing the difference between a problem that needs addressing and correcting versus innocent fun or differences of view. There is so much fear of being seen as freaks that people project those onto those different from themselves and tear them apart...believing that "they" are part of the problem.



Preach it, vulpine brother.



> And stop bloody worrying about being "normal". Normal is what we're expected to be in situations that require us to not ruffle feathers...like your 9-5 job for example. But once we have that small slice of free time that is ours to live our actual life with....wr are all free to spend it in a way that makes us personally happiest....within reason of course.



"Normal" is a red herring. What we really should ask ourselves is if a given behavior _"works." _Does it help to promote general and/or individual health, happiness, or well-being, or does it undermine such things? Does it help people to get what they want, or prevent them from getting what they want? Does the behavior involve or harm any non-consenting parties, or only the people who've bought into it?

That's your litmus test there.


----------



## Nippon-Okami (Jul 9, 2013)

Hm
I think, if someone wants to date a furry, he/she should do it.
But my honest opinion to this discussion: I wouldn't date a furry.
Also, how would they actually "date"? Just over the internet, or would they meet with their fuirsuits or something like that?


----------



## jorinda (Jul 9, 2013)

Nippon-Okami said:


> But my honest opinion to this discussion: I wouldn't date a furry.


You are a furry, and recommend not dating a furry. So, dating you would not be recommendable?



> Also, how would they actually "date"? Just over the internet, or would they meet with their fuirsuits or something like that?


WTF? Why shouldn't they just go to see a movie, or have a picnic in the park? Just like everyone else?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 9, 2013)

Nippon-Okami said:


> Hm
> I think, if someone wants to date a furry, he/she should do it.
> But my honest opinion to this discussion: I wouldn't date a furry.
> Also, how would they actually "date"? Just over the internet, or would they meet with their fuirsuits or something like that?



You must be new here. Here's safe link for you that will give you a clearer picture of the fandom: http://www.anthrocon.org/about-furry 

We are just people. For most of us the fandom is just a hobby. For some others, it means more. But it doesn't mean we do everything in fursuit.


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

I have had some very close friends whom I've known for years that were furries even before I was; would I necessarily date them, no. Now if I met some fur who had similar interests than me and wanted to do something irl rather then just yiffing back and forth then sure I'd totally go for it


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 10, 2013)

jorinda said:


> You are a furry, and recommend not dating a furry. So, dating you would not be recommendable?



It's funny how ppl shoot themselves in the foot like that, hmm?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

The voices are telling me too much thought is being processed here.
Should we really spend so much energy on something that isn't our business?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Those voices are called reason. You were supposed to have those checked and removed as part of your registration process. Didn't you read the agreement before clicking "I agree"? :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

No, I don't tend to read stuff but somehow I get by.
Too much logic.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Too much logic.



You'll forever read the terms after seeing the Human CentIpad (South Park)


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Self loathing and stuff I do aside. 
Date people for their being. 
Personality. 
For what's on the inside. 
Not what fandom they're in. 
If you meet them through furries that's great. 
But do not look specifically for a mate in a fandom you like. 

We say this all the time. We, furries, are people. Nothing more. Nothing less. The people I have met on FaF are some of the best people I've ever met. Not because they are furry but because of how they act. 

If you legitimately think you should not date a furry based SOLELY on the fact they are furry then fuck you. To think you would really judge an entire fandom that way is disgusting.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

See and...conversely....the first furry chick I ever dated wound up being one of the worst relationships I've ever had. But I won't write off other furs because of that.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Exactly, if you have too much in common it's like dating yourself, and that's never fun.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

Fala finally let up with the shitposting to make an actual, good point. :V

+1 To you good sir.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Fala finally let up with the shitposting to make an actual, good point. :V
> 
> +1 To you good sir.



Ah fuck you. 
I've made at least 20 good posts. :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

*golf clap*

I honestly don't see why people are so bothered by this. I've said it a good 5 times I'll say it again: quit over-thinking something that doesn't benefit your being.

If it doesn't scream, don't try to scare it.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

That said...I wouldn't date anyone who was intolerant or annoyed by my passions...because I've been there, done that, and the inevitable result is that they try to change you, and when they can't, the relationships becomes toxic.

So while she doesn't have to be furry, she does have to allow me to carry on being so and accept or support that it makes me happy. If a girl says to me that its a little weird for a grown man to be into "cartoons" I know then and there that it isn't going to work. Again, based on having experienced this before. It's a sign of closed - mindedness, a trait that ensures that she won't be able to handle being with someone like myself.

But the girl that sees my fox tail and smiles or laughs or thinks its cute....well that shows me open-mindedness, and opens the door to us getting to know each other better. Its no guarantee of anything, merely an open door.

I've dated too many narrow minded people. The aftermath is never good. So I have a clearer idea of what to look for now.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

They say a door closes to lead you to the perfect one. 

I wish you luck my blue-ass friend. 
Love and happiness is something all of us deserve. 
After all... What is life without it?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> They say a door closes to lead you to the perfect one.
> 
> I wish you luck my blue-ass friend.
> Love and happiness is something all of us deserve.
> After all... What is life without it?




Doctor Who.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

^Infinite This'


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you good sir.  I hope she's out there...and if she is, I hope I meet her someday.

But for now, freshly single, it's time to live life as fully as I can. Heartache sucks....especially in the mornings...but the fandom is actually helping me recover. It's an outlet for my own self expression, and my best friends are a part of it too. I fucking love being a furry.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Love ya too man


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Why date when you can pick apples and pumpkins?


(I'm in love with anything autumn-related. Without a doubt, it's my favorite season. Suck it, summer!)


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Thank you good sir.  I hope she's out there...and if she is, I hope I meet her someday.
> 
> But for now, freshly single, it's time to live life as fully as I can. Heartache sucks....especially in the mornings...but the fandom is actually helping me recover. It's an outlet for my own self expression, and my best friends are a part of it too. I fucking love being a furry.



I've dealt with it all before. I eventually learned to move on. To not let bad days hold me back. I looked forwards to the good, not look back to the bad.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

That's why today is called the "present"
Yesterday was the past, ahead is the future, today is a gift.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> That's why today is called the "present"
> Yesterday was the past, ahead is the future, today is a gift.



This doesn't mean you should not learn from the past. 
History repeats itself they say. 
But I say only if one does not learn from the past does that happen.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This doesn't mean you should not learn from the past.
> History repeats itself they say.
> But I say only if one does not learn from the past does that happen.


I'm just saying what the turtle from Kung-Fu Panda said.
I agree on learning though. Specially the extremely painful stuff, you remember that lesson until you die.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

That's no joke. Have enough people cheat, emotionally abuse, misjudge and mistreat, stifle, lie, pathologically lie, ransom your possessions and character assassinate you, you learn to become aware of the warning signs....and much more picky about who you emotionally invest in, too.

I've dated some bad, bad people, who seemed really nice at first.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Same. And no, I'm not being over-reactive, I have been literally smacked across the face by a boy who I thought was my boyfriend.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Same. And no, I'm not being over-reactive, I have been literally smacked across the face by a boy who I thought was my boyfriend.


Wait _you_ got smacked (or was it figuratively speaking)? It's usually the other way round.

Wow. What a dick.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Wait _you_ got smacked (or was it figuratively speaking)? It's usually the other way round.
> 
> Wow. What a dick.


He literally slapped me across the face for trying to break up with him.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Sounds like a real winner. >8[

My ex wife used to slap, scratch, and shove when she was mad. She got away with it because I wouldn't fight back. Our marriage lasted only a year.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Sounds like a real winner. >8[
> 
> My ex wife used to slap, scratch, and shove when she was mad. She got away with it because I wouldn't fight back. Our marriage lasted only a year.


Wow. . . wonder where she's at now.

Yeah, I had trouble believing that at 13 someone could be as abusive as he was.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> He literally slapped me across the face for trying to break up with him.


Wow........ That's clingy as fuck.

He also was not helping his case if he hit you. Not at all.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Wow. . . wonder where she's at now.
> 
> Yeah, I had trouble believing that at 13 someone could be as abusive as he was.




Thirteen year old boys are very fickle and hilarious. They'll hit and bite, get angry very easily, then they'll shout at you and roll away on their heelies.


_â€‹screeeee...._


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Relevant. 

Wait. 
Fuck. 
For the conversation before the slapping.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Everyone stop being sincere and poetic and sweet it's no fun. :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Wow........ That's clingy as fuck.
> 
> He also was not helping his case if he hit you. Not at all.


I would have called the police on him right then, but he made me do things that would've landed me in juvenile school



Zabrina said:


> Thirteen year old boys are very fickle and hilarious. They'll hit and bite, get angry very easily, then they'll shout at you and roll away on their heelies.
> 
> 
> _â€‹screeeee...._


Zabrina, you have upped on my scale more.



Falaffel said:


> Relevant.
> 
> Wait.
> Fuck.
> For the conversation before the slapping.


Nice :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Shut up.  Its a good song >:[
TLOSpyro has amazing music. 
I will fight you if you disagree.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Shut up.  Its a good song >:[
> TLOSpyro has amazing music.
> I will fight you if you disagree.


The song is good, it's the timing.
Keep your fists in your pockets, Wanky :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> The song is good, it's the timing.
> Keep your fists in your pockets, Wanky :V



Good. 
I was about to flip a shit.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Good.
> I was about to flip a shit.


No need to flip your shit about the room, waffle.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Good.
> I was about to flip a shit.



So now he's part monkey.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh dear god a waffle monkey.
He flings his nutella at any on-lookers.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 10, 2013)

I am at a loss as to how this thread it still going. Usually threads like this die off.

This is a strange fluke indeed.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I am at a loss as to how this thread it still going. Usually threads like this die off.
> 
> This is a strange fluke indeed.



Because people _actually _believe all furries are psycho and do not deserve to feel love or happiness.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

What is the fandom without love and happiness?


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I am at a loss as to how this thread it still going. Usually threads like this die off.
> 
> This is a strange fluke indeed.




I rarely visit it. It usually either has long rants that I can't reply to or everyone is in the middle of a random conversation.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> What is the fandom without love and happiness?


FAF :V


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> FAF :V


True.
Sadly.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> FAF :V



FaF: Fuck all furries. 
... 
In more ways then one.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

I see what you did there . . .


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> FAF :V



No :V required. This is largely true. But it is slowly getting better.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jul 10, 2013)

Hopefully


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

When I first joined, all I saw was hate, and it was all I received. But it's gotten better since. We 2013 newbies shall slowly start a revolution.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> When I first joined, all I saw was hate, and it was all I received. But it's gotten better since. We 2013 newbies shall slowly start a revolution.



This us my fault T_T. 
What have I done?!?!


----------



## --Kyba-- (Jul 10, 2013)

Personally I don't see anything wrong with it, it's just something else you will share in common with that other person.  It's not like being a furry defines your life or something like that, it's an interest, and your relationship (hopefully) isn't going to be "furryfurryfurryfurryfurryfurryfurry".

Being in a relationship with someone who is also a furry would just be another plus in my book.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This us my fault T_T.
> What have I done?!?!



Yeah don't blame me veteran furfags.. I only joined to steal your music debates and secrets...


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This us my fault T_T.
> What have I done?!?!




Oh dear.

I sense as if I've done something wrong.


-crawls away-


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> I sense as if I've done something wrong.
> 
> ...


We must be discreet my love. 
If they know of this they will crush us before it even begins.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

A note on this shift actually, probably off topic:

Is changing the forum's atmosphere like this _really_ all that good? Just think about it. These forums have a vast history of being sarcastic, snarky and very straight to the point and a culture of not holding back when those points are said. It has, in my opinion, actually helped us not turn into your typical furry forum where there's basically no discussion because no-one challenges points or speaks their mind because everyone "loves" each other.

What I think some people don't get that it is _okay_ to not be comfortable about something and it's _okay_ to speak your mind without having to cover it up in cotton wool just to not get the other person up in a big huff. This happens all day every day in the real world. People will speak their mind, and people may get upset. It's a fact of life.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A note on this shift actually, probably off topic:
> 
> Is changing the forum's atmosphere like this _really_ all that good? Just think about it. These forums have a vast history of being sarcastic, snarky and very straight to the point and a culture of not holding back when those points are said. It has, in my opinion, actually helped us not turn into your typical furry forum where there's basically no discussion because no-one challenges points or speaks their mind because everyone "loves" each other.
> 
> What I think some people don't get that it is _okay_ to not be comfortable about something and it's _okay_ to speak your mind without having to cover it up in cotton wool just to not get the other person up in a big huff. This happens all day every day in the real world. People will speak their mind, and people may get upset. It's a fact of life.





I love snarky and sarcastic posts, I truly do. But when it comes to a point in an occasional post, (usually rants and raves,) where people are truly fighting and saying hateful, nasty things, that's when it all goes bad. People get banned and mods have no choice but to close the thread.

Sarcasm here will live on forever, but should we truly be known as a hateful forum?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A note on this shift actually, probably off topic:
> 
> Is changing the forum's atmosphere like this _really_ all that good? Just think about it. These forums have a vast history of being sarcastic, snarky and very straight to the point and a culture of not holding back when those points are said. It has, in my opinion, actually helped us not turn into your typical furry forum where there's basically no discussion because no-one challenges points or speaks their mind because everyone "loves" each other.
> 
> What I think some people don't get that it is _okay_ to not be comfortable about something and it's _okay_ to speak your mind without having to cover it up in cotton wool just to not get the other person up in a big huff. This happens all day every day in the real world. People will speak their mind, and people may get upset. It's a fact of life.



It would be a terrible place, I don't want that. I want a forum filled with real people who talk like real people. Real people hate as much as they love.

If FAF does go down the hugbox route a lot of people will goneforever.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

There is no revolution Rappy :V 
I like the forum as it is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 10, 2013)

I think that it's important that FAF allows a bit of circlejerky hugboxy behaviour because even in FAF's more outwardly hateful days, it's still how people here made friends and enjoyed ourselves the most.

I still however think that the school-of-hard-knocks thing should stay in place. I really don't want yiffyiffmurrypurrybummingeachother becoming the norm. That'd be bloody awful.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It would be a terrible place, I don't want that. I want a forum filled with real people who talk like real people. Real people hate as much as they love.
> 
> If FAF does go down the hugbox route a lot of people will goneforever.


This is exactly what I'm trying to get at. Everything would feel just so.... Fake. And pretending to tolerate and "love" people is worse that speaking your mind IMO. You wouldn't be able to know everyone and their personalities, because it's all hidden under layers of cotton wool hugboxing.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, of course not. A huge hugbox is torture, espcecially with all of the "<3" and " ;DD". 


Yet I know of a few members, (not going to point fingers,) that should at least try to be more polite. And, at best, clean up their shitposts a bit.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> A note on this shift actually, probably off topic:
> 
> Is changing the forum's atmosphere like this _really_ all that good? Just think about it. These forums have a vast history of being sarcastic, snarky and very straight to the point and a culture of not holding back when those points are said. It has, in my opinion, actually helped us not turn into your typical furry forum where there's basically no discussion because no-one challenges points or speaks their mind because everyone "loves" each other.
> 
> What I think some people don't get that it is _okay_ to not be comfortable about something and it's _okay_ to speak your mind without having to cover it up in cotton wool just to not get the other person up in a big huff. This happens all day every day in the real world. People will speak their mind, and people may get upset. It's a fact of life.


I mostly agree with this but I feel that some people take things too far and end up being total jerks, especially to newbies. So I personally don't mind if the snark gets turned down a notch but I am so glad that this place tends to stay away from typical furry forum bullshit.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I mostly agree with this but I feel that some people take things too far and end up being total jerks, especially to newbies. So I personally don't mind if the snark gets turned down a notch but I am so glad that this place tends to stay away from typical furry forum bullshit.





The "family friendly," forum Furtopia is a complete hugbox. No cursing or sexual jokes allowed, either! Where's the humor? >:V


Although, it is nice to see that some of the younger furries will have a place to roam.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I mostly agree with this but I feel that some people take things too far and end up being total jerks, especially to newbies. So I personally don't mind if the snark gets turned down a notch but I am so glad that this place tends to stay away from typical furry forum bullshit.


Yeah, I'm all for getting rid of the deliberate trolling attempts. They're no good.


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'd like to know why you feel the concept of live and let live..or the similar concepts of "to each their own" or "agreeing to disagree" are unacceptable to you. You see, my being fired up has everything to do with the fact that there is a sizable component of this forum, and in the community itself, that is so afraid of outside judgement that it imposes inflated judgements on its own members over what are, typically, very innocuous things. Fortunately, this forum has improved as of late, thanks to the influx of some pretty cool new members that didn't run off at the first sign of trouble, but actually stood up for their viewpoints.


well to me, its an issue of words, and the fact that nobody lives up to what they say. everyone says live and let live, or whatever the hell, but then they follow with a list of conditions. which just turns it into DONT LIKE/DO WHAT I DONT LIKE. its much more useful to my mind to simply state what you dislike up front and with respect, rather than be a platitude machine. 



Fox_720B said:


> But it remains a problem on the whole that this community, especially FAF, has a problem with recognizing the difference between a problem that needs addressing and correcting versus innocent fun or differences of view. There is so much fear of being seen as freaks that people project those onto those different from themselves and tear them apart...believing that "they" are part of the problem. Frankly I'm tired of such pettiness. I know other people are becoming tired of it too. So if you dont like something...don't do it. If its affecting you negatively...then say something....but don't deny and judge other people's right to their own form of self expression if it harms no one. And stop bloody worrying about being "normal". Normal is what we're expected to be in situations that require us to not ruffle feathers...like your 9-5 job for example. But once we have that small slice of free time that is ours to live our actual life with....we are all free to spend it in a way that makes us personally happiest....within reason of course.


well ive never worried about being normal, but that would take some knowledge of my character to assess such a thing, so your misstep can be forgiven. my freak flag is high and proud, and if you dont like it, fuck you. and i dont think there is fear involved in this either, as fear implies shame, you are making this far larger than it actually is. and there you go with the harming no one bit again. something doesnt have to do harm to be questioned, even in an amicable manner. things require explanation, at least to me. thankfully i received an intelligent one that made sense, and wasnt an emotionally charged mess.



Fox_720B said:


> Look man...you get knocked down enough times in life and have to crawl your way out of serious fucking messes.....you can either choose to be bitter about everything or you can choose to make the best of the happy moments you had to work so hard to even have in the first place. The ease with which we cast judgement here on people who are just looking for a community of similar minded people to explore something that brings them joy bothers me and I will stand against this cynical toxic attitude for as long as I am a member here. I'm tired of seeing newfurs hurt by this petty bullshit.
> 
> So no, Azure, it isn't just you, but the whole judgmental attitude here that I'm speaking of.


what does this have to do with being bitter? do you think I am bitter? also, you commit a gross trivialization of many people suffering with your simple attitude towards such. what you've said basically equals to GET OVER IT, only in a polite way, which really makes no difference when you dissect its meaning. and communities have rules, and tendencies, and internet communities even more so, because everything is recorded and saved for future posterity. i think you are rather quick to use the word toxic, but that is a matter of opinion, as well as the whole idea of petty bullshit, since when is questioning a persons movtives about their use of words petty. one last thing, dont use furs as an ender of words. if the fandom is just supposed to be a hobby, we can all be human beings here.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys. What the fuck. 1. No one is changing this forum. 2. Get over the furry dating furries thing. Its done. You can have your own opinions on the fandom but don't assume we're all that way.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Guys. What the fuck. 1. No one is changing this forum. 2. Get over the furry dating furries thing. Its done. You can have your own opinions on the fandom but don't assume we're all that way.


1. See fox 720's post about "fighting the anti-hugbox since January".


----------



## Azure (Jul 10, 2013)

Raptros said:


> 1. See fox 720's post about "fighting the anti-hugbox since January".


takin stands and shit

against the internet


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

I feel like this ranting is my fault. :/ Sorry, everyone.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2013)

Gah, why did I have to work on art today?! I missed an incredible bonding moment amongst my furry friends... T_T
 Furever Alone...


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> against the internet



What does this mean? 
Who is the internet? 
I do not believe taking a stand on the Internet negates human interaction. 

We seem to throw the human part out of arguments quite often. 
Why?


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Well,I lost cell service for a few hours so unfortunately I couldn't clarify anything before it reached this fever pitch. So allow me to do so now:

Firstly, Azure. I'm not telling people to "get over it". I'm telling people that in the end, after all the shit we go through, we truly find happiness when we decide to reclaim at least a part of our lives for ourselves, to be ourselves, without fear of judgement...because as much as people may misunderstand or misjudge, as long as you respect their boundaries your can and should pursue what makes you happy.

I've suffered some real shit in my life, man. I'd never say nor mean to imply for anyone to just "get over it." I encourage people to be who they are and fight back against the idea that they can't be.


Secondly, Raptros and Seekrit: What I'm about to say is not intended to sound preachy, so bear with me.

This forum has many positive things going for it: dynamic discussions, the most activity of any furry forum on the net, constant influx of new members, semi-relaxed rules that allow us to speak our minds, willingness to check people on their stupidity before they hurt themselves or others with extreme behavior, and so on. Not to mention an underlying culture of its own that has allowed for friendships and relationships to be made.

On the other hand though, it has problems with intolerance, severe narrowmindednes, tearing down and sharing new members as a spectator sport, gross overreactions, and downright cruelty to people as well.

All forums face these factors but on FAF we constantly pat our backs for running people off and tearing apart any furs we consider to be part of the "other". And when it comes to fear....we have lots of people here who would LIKE to talk or participate in more involved forms of being furry, but when they do certain elements rise up to strike them down. There is an air here that people who see furry as an identify rather than just a hobby are idiots. 

But there is a whole second wave of people in this fandom who very much see it and feel it in ways closer to them than simply a mere hobby. They come here looking for a place to share their ideas and thoughts with other furs, only to find rejection here as well.

And that's where my "be yourself" argument comes in. If someone has a different view, you guys think they're idiots and troll them to oblivion, but they hold fast, then my respect goes to them for standing up for themselves, except I  cases where their viewpoint is truly screwed the hell up and could bring harm to themselves or others.

I have, in the past, encouraged many other furs I knew IRL to join this place. Every single one of them left, going "that place is too full of hate". These aren't hugboxy people, they are normal people. When my own sister who talked me into checking out the fandom in the first place couldn't stand to be here. 

Granted that was when there was a less friendly atmosphere here than there is now.

But you guys are afraid of being SoFurry or Furtopia. We aren't going to be. But I like that this forum is slowly becoming more tolerant and more open molded than it was before.

So that there's no confusion, let me highlight this.

I don't want a murry purry no swearing no negativity type of forum.

I want to see more BALANCE in these forums....where it isn't 80% stark and douchebaggery and rejection of new people and the ideas they bring with them..

And I'd certainly like to see less rejection  of the idea of furry being anything more than "just a dumb hobby". It isn't just a hobby. Its a subculture, sometimes a lifestyle, and often a part of a person's identity or even spirituality. I see all of this dismissed completely out of hand as retarded by most people here.

I think we do ourselves a disservice with such judgmental attitudes because we insulate ourselves again new ideas and instill *fear* in our own membership of speaking up about their own differences of view, lest their forum reputation  be ruined.

I am a lover of information  and of people and the learning we can achieve from sharing our unique perspectives. I'd like to see less people afraid to be themselves here.

More people are waking up to this. Myself, Troj, Shay Feral, SIX, Legit, Zabrina, d.batty, TreacleFox, Fallowfox, and others have all stood up in the past for FAF to get off its high horse and be just a wee bit more accepting and understanding of other people who come through these doors.

And once again...fear is what prevents you from doing this...from agreeing with the idea that we can agree to disagree. Not cowardice fear....but fear of losing the FAF you have grown to love....fear of losing what is unique and sane about this place. 

There is a vision  of FAF being the shield, the last bastion, the Zion of the furry fandom where the hobbyists stand heir ground. 

But instead of standing against the rest of the fandom...instead of living in militant opposition  to all things "weird" in the fandom, can we not instead be more cosmopolitan...accepting within our forum those different from ourselves but not harmful to ourselves or others? Does everything have to be a battle against the "other"?

I simply stand for balance and reason and logic. I am sorry to have to be on the other side of this issue from some of you. But don't worry that I or others who prefer reason are going to kill FAF for you. Snark can coexist along reason . After all, that's what balance is about. 

I've been snarky myself, you know.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Coexistence is a hard thing for people to do. 
Its why we have wars.

People enjoy putting others down.

Regardless I'm taking Blueberry up there's side.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

My problem with your agument is that this place _is_ balanced. It's reached a decent level of snark/genuine feels and messing with it now will just ruin it for everybody. Ppl mock and make fun of each other, it's part of how things go here. Anyone who is _genuinely_ horrible to new users is usually told to back off. You are free to talk about whatever you want, there is nothing stopping you. However there is nothing stopping me from mocking it because I find it hilarious, ridiculous, or anything else that ends in -ous.

And I flat out reject your claim of furry as a subculture. I barely even tolerate it being called a hobby, but that's only because for myself it's just an interest. Wearing a tail is a fashion statement, going to cons and what have you is a hobby. Calling it a subculture is ridiculous, saying it can have spiritual connotations even more so. But I suppose I'm being close-minded, having an opinion that differs from your own.

In short, I don't want this place to change a damned bit. You have your trolls, your murry purry types, your hardcore furs, and the rest are just regular users who think animal ppl are pretty cool. FAF tolerates people from all walks of life, it only puts down the stupid ones with a really big hammer. Why fuck with that?


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

For me it's only an interest as well as fap fodder but it's based on what you make of it. 
I could make this a long boring post about opinions versus facts but it'll still come down to "furry is what _you_ make of it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Coexistence is a hard thing for people to do.
> Its why we have wars.
> 
> People enjoy putting others down.
> ...


 Honestly, I think I can vouch for the whole "scaring away newbies" thing... Fuma made a few mistakes, and she got a lot of sarcastic shit for it that scared her away. She wasn't malicious, and she's not hugboxy. She could seriously be contributing a lot more to this forum if she hadn't gotten so chastised. At the moment, it's all she really does here to check out the art forum and talk to me. It's all she was looking for was acceptance, and she found it- on the mainsite. Over here, all she's thought of is the girl who called Falaffel, Unicorn Fartinatious... I'm not saying she was in the right, I'm saying there wasn't any gentle redirection on the regular posters' part; if anything, there were quite a few sarcastic, insulting, demeaning remarks towards her when she was being very gentle, very cautious in her wording... She was afraid that people would react like that for personal reasons, and you lot didn't disappoint. I'm grateful that I was lucky enough to find some decent people on this forum, otherwise I wouldn't be able to see a reason to stay.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> Honestly, I think I can vouch for the whole "scaring away newbies" thing... Fuma made a few mistakes, and she got a lot of sarcastic shit for it that scared her away. She wasn't malicious, and she's not hugboxy. She could seriously be contributing a lot more to this forum if she hadn't gotten so chastised. At the moment, it's all she really does here to check out the art forum and talk to me. It's all she was looking for was acceptance, and she found it- on the mainsite. Over here, all she's thought of is the girl who called Falaffel, Unicorn Fartinatious... I'm not saying she was in the right, I'm saying there wasn't any gentle redirection on the regular posters' part; if anything, there were quite a few sarcastic, insulting, demeaning remarks towards her when she was being very gentle, very cautious in her wording... She was afraid that people would react like that for personal reasons, and you lot didn't disappoint. I'm grateful that I was lucky enough to find some decent people on this forum, otherwise I wouldn't be able to see a reason to stay.


going off of this,  why exactly was she made fun of? 
She was only trying to be fun.
Harmlessly fun at that but she was shunned. 
I mean if I made that thread,  or better yet let's say Gibbers made that thread would there be that much hate? 

It was really baffling to me.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Coexistence is a hard thing for people to do.
> Its why we have wars.
> 
> People enjoy putting others down.
> ...



Much appreciated, Falaffel.

History shows us that a majority group tend to enjoy stasis...the status quo...to the detriment sometimes of new ideas, concepts, walks of life. And yet it is the new that allows us to make progress, move the world forward....until new concepts once ridiculed achieve a point where they can benefit the whole. 

Here, more reason, more room for logic and new ideas can move this forum's quality of discussion and depth of discussion forward. By not dismissing ideas that we might not agree with as idiocy out of hand, and instead opening uproom for discussion, we find more flavor in this place. And as the largest furry forum on the net....imagine how many lurkers might just have something fascinating to share...or to offer, that they might otherwise never have. 

We are afraid of losing our bond...yet imagine how many more bonds are made when people earnestly share what they have learned and experienced. We all have a story to tell. When we stifle that...yet complain that we keep going over the same tired old subjects...we have only ourselves to blame.

This is not Zion. This is the Fur Affinity Forum, the first stop for most furs looking to connect. And yet we have almost zero public representation of anything beyond furry as a hobby. The other furry forums I belong to are full of people who consider themselves"FAF refugees". Why should this be so? Do we really care not that people who had no cause to be, in some cases, told to kill themselves over a difference of opinion, mite been legitimately damaged by their experience here?

I saw stuff like that going on when I first joined. And thank God I haven't seen it lately. 

Or do you want to argue that people shouldn't br hurt by what they read on the internet....knowing full well that furry communities are often full of socially awkward people just looking for a safe harbor with which to meet people with at least one similar interest to themselves. To feel at least a little more like they belong to something instead of the lone freak with a tail in Hickville.

Everyone has a story. We lose so much when we refuse to let them tell it. We, and I, reserve the right to think its weird or criticise whatever when something is extreme....but running off the innocuous is frankly denying this forum of its full potential. At least in my eyes.

But most will disagree. And Ill happily defend your right to do so. The very thing I'm fitting for. Having differences. Having balance.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> going off of this,  why exactly was she made fun of?
> She was only trying to be fun.
> Harmlessly fun at that but she was shunned.
> I mean if I made that thread,  or better yet let's say Gibbers made that thread would there be that much hate?
> ...



It was an annoying thread. It showed she didn't lurk to see what goes where, and the content was an injoke the majority of users wouldn't have seen. When you cock up people get annoyed, so you learn from it and try not to do it again. Tell her to come back, we're not so bad. There are _certain_ users who can't seem to let the past go however, even when someone is trying to make a new start. Jump on every little comment and bad joke like vultures.

And if Gibby did it, you can be assured I'd post something along the lines of 'gibby pls what is this shit?'. Of course I would ask more questions, as it isn't his regular posting style. It went so badly for Fuma because it was her first real thread and we had nothing from the past to judge it by.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> But most will disagree. And Ill happily defend your right to do so. The very thing I'm fitting for. Having differences. Having balance.


 Amazing how people are getting mad at you because you're saying while you respect other people's opinions, you have your own...
 For what it counts, I support your cause, as well. It was this kind of treatment that hurt someone very dear to me, and why it was her instead of me... I suppose because I kept my mouth shut. I barely stuck my toes in the water at first, making generic, unnotable posts. I'm still so ashamed I couldn't defend her better, but honestly, I would've looked like just another senselessly trolling newbie "in" on her "little game".


			
				Seekrit said:
			
		

> Tell her to come back, we're not so bad.


 I'll see if I can, but you see, she has anxiety, even over the internet... People need to realize words can hurt, and can have a lasting effect on one's psyche.
And if you really want something to judge her by, take my account into consideration: She's kind, has a unique sense of humor, is quite talented, and is very loyal. I'm sure she'd already be making art for you guys if you were a little nicer.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, this thread got serious all of a sudden.

I'll just stand and watch from a distance with my beady eyes.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> It was an annoying thread. It showed she didn't lurk to see what goes where, and the content was an injoke the majority of users wouldn't have seen. When you cock up people get annoyed, so you learn from it and try not to do it again. Tell her to come back, we're not so bad. There are _certain_ users who can't seem to let the past go however, even when someone is trying to make a new start. Jump on every little comment and bad joke like vultures.
> 
> And if Gibby did it, you can be assured I'd post something along the lines of 'gibby pls what is this shit?'. Of course I would ask more questions, as it isn't his regular posting style. It went so badly for Fuma because it was her first real thread and we had nothing from the past to judge it by.



I was kinda comparing it to GIBBY LOVE. 
It was a joke thread and people took it jokingly. 

I mean all you had to do is say "no we don't do this." a lot of the comments were overly hateful for no other reason than to be funny/edgy/impress regardless of the newbies feeling/intentions. 

Am I biased on this topic? Yes. 
Am I guilty of doing this? Oh very so. 
Am I a hypocrite? Yes. 
But do I know it's wrong and feel I, and others, should be the tiniest bit more accepting? Yes.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I was kinda comparing it to GIBBY LOVE.
> It was a joke thread and people took it jokingly.
> 
> I mean all you had to do is say "no we don't do this." a lot of the comments were overly hateful for no other reason than to be funny/edgy/impress regardless of the newbies feeling/intentions.
> ...


I'll see if I can get her to come back. Thank you. I edited my last post in case no one saw it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> I'll see if I can, but you see, she has anxiety, even over the internet... People need to realize words can hurt, and can have a lasting effect on one's psyche.



Just no apology threads, it is literally the worst thing to do. It will only lead to 'who are you?' and general insults. Everyone kinda jokes about lurking moar, but it really is sound advice. Like every group there are unspoken rules to be abided by, or in a forum's case actual rules and regulations.

And this bro doesn't need to be told about anxiety, it once ruled his life. Getting stuck into online communication is what gave me the final push to see about getting rid of it.



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Well, this thread got serious all of a sudden.
> 
> I'll just stand and watch from a distance with my beady eyes.



I might join you. Most of my points are being ignored, so instead of wasting my time on open-minded ppl who lack the open-minded bit I might just shitpost about bread.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 10, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Just no apology threads, it is literally the worst thing to do. It will only lead to 'who are you?' and general insults. Everyone kinda jokes about lurking moar, but it really is sound advice. Like every group there are unspoken rules to be abided by, or in a forum's case actual rules and regulations.
> 
> And this bro doesn't need to be told about anxiety, it once ruled his life. Getting stuck into online communication is what gave me the final push to see about getting rid of it.


Alright, thank you. I just want her to be happy here again... She was so hopeful when she first got here. Also, I edited the post you're quoting again, since you may have wanted some elaboration.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> My problem with your agument is that this place _is_ balanced. It's reached a decent level of snark/genuine feels and messing with it now will just ruin it for everybody. Ppl mock and make fun of each other, it's part of how things go here. Anyone who is _genuinely_ horrible to new users is usually told to back off. You are free to talk about whatever you want, there is nothing stopping you. However there is nothing stopping me from mocking it because I find it hilarious, ridiculous, or anything else that ends in -ous.



It is far more balanced than it was in the past. A welcome change. My observation  of such welcome change is what started this whole discussion.



> And I flat out reject your claim of furry as a subculture. I barely even tolerate it being called a hobby, but that's only because for myself it's just an interest. Wearing a tail is a fashion statement, going to cons and what have you is a hobby. Calling it a subculture is ridiculous, saying it can have spiritual connotations even more so. But I suppose I'm being close-minded, having an opinion that differs from your own.



It is hard to argue with facts, my friend. It is a subculture to many, and defined as such worldwide. It may not br a subculture to you personally, and that is find. But denying that it is a subculture at all to anyone is simply factually incorrect. Furry has its own subeconomy , its own rules of engagement and idea of that is and is not part of being furry, has its own celebrities, its own figureheads, its own language, its own fashion, and its own music. It IS a subculture. Not everyone chooses to adopt all or most of these things, but their existence and the number or people who do follow them makes it a subculture, if a disorganized one.



> In short, I don't want this place to change a damned bit. You have your trolls, your murry purry types, your hardcore furs, and the rest are just regular users who think animal ppl are pretty cool. FAF tolerates people from all walks of life, it only puts down the stupid ones with a really big hammer. Why fuck with that?



Because FAF tends to think that anyone who labels themselves as being associated either the "other" needs to be put down with a big hammer by default. I bet if I ever mention the word Therian there are people here who are automatically ready to pounce. Tell me...if a Therian comes into this place and tells people they sincerely believe they have an animal spirit...but do nothing else to cause issue with anyone...will this forum give their post a fair read? Or will they be told in 20 different ways what an idiot they are.

My hunch is the latter...especially considering, and no offense intended...that you already dismissed furry spirituality as ludicrous, as if that were a fact.

Do you, then, reject Native American and other tribal and early civilization belief in animal spirits and gods as equally ludicrous and without merit? Because it is the same concept. If you are simply an atheist or reject the idea of animal spirits for your own personal reasons that is one thing....but to reject them simply because the person who believes it is a furry is rather short sighted.

And no...I don't really believe in it myself....but if it helps a person find spiritual peace within themselves, I see no reason to challenge it as ludicrous.



			
				Seekrit said:
			
		

> I might join you. Most of my points are being ignored, so instead of wasting my time on open-minded ppl who lack the open-minded bit I might just shitpost about bread.



You are not being ignored . It takes forever to type our replies like these on my phone, with autocorrect fighting me the whole way. 

And I caught the shot about being narrow minded. Disagreeing with you is not narrowminded. What would be is if I rejected your argument without considering your side or its merits. I have not done so...in Taft I have repeatedly spoken of understanding what it is you guys are trying to preserve.

You have dismissed my arguments out of hand, however.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> It is hard to argue with facts, my friend. It is a subculture to many, and defined as such worldwide. It may not br a subculture to you personally, and that is find. But denying that it is a subculture at all to anyone is simply factually incorrect. Furry has its own subeconomy , its own rules of engagement and idea of that is and is not part of being furry, has its own celebrities, its own figureheads, its own language, its own fashion, and its own music. It IS a subculture. Not everyone chooses to adopt all or most of these things, but their existence and the number or people who do follow them makes it a subculture, if a disorganized one.



I view the furry fandom the same way as Star Wars or anything else, because that is what it is like. I would never recognise anything like that as little more than an interest or hobby. There is such a thing as taking things too far, and saying your hobby is a lifestyle is taking things too far.



> Because FAF tends to think that anyone who labels themselves as being associated either the "other" needs to be put down with a big hammer by default. I bet if I ever mention the word Therian there are people here who are automatically ready to pounce. Tell me...if a Therian comes into this place and tells people they sincerely believe they have an animal spirit...but do nothing else to cause issue with anyone...will this forum give their post a fair read? Or will they be told in 20 different ways what an idiot they are.
> 
> My hunch is the latter...especially considering, and no offense intended...that you already dismissed furry spirituality as ludicrous, as if that were a fact.



I can speak for no one but myself. I would read, evaluate, and then agree/disagree. Again, compare it to Stars Wars fans seriously believing in Jedi religion. I dismiss it just as easily as you proclaim it, though I'll have an easier time defending my position.



> Do you, then, reject Native American and other tribal and early civilization belief in animal spirits and gods as equally ludicrous and without merit? Because it is the same concept. If you are simply an atheist or reject the idea of animal spirits for your own personal reasons that is one thing....but to reject them simply because the person who believes it is a furry is rather short sighted.



I am creature of reason and logic, I reject all superstition. I will not give anyone's religious beliefs more consideration because it's from a different culture, as if that somehow makes it more valid. Being a furry has nothing to do with anything here, if someone starts talking half-baked crap I _will_ call them out on it. This is a public forum, it is for discussion and debate.

Have you ever considered that maybe someone believing they have a dragon soul offends _my_ sensibilities? It flies in the face of logic and shits on reason. It is an affront to the closest thing I have to spiritual beliefs.



Fox_720B said:


> You are not being ignored . It takes forever to  type our replies like these on my phone, with autocorrect fighting me  the whole way.
> 
> And I caught the shot about being narrow minded. Disagreeing with you is  not narrowminded. What would be is if I rejected your argument without  considering your side or its merits. I have not done so...in Taft I have  repeatedly spoken of understanding what it is you guys are trying to  preserve.
> 
> You have dismissed my arguments out of hand, however.



Yeah I caught your post a minute after I sent my own. That wasn't actually directed at you, more at how these types of threads usually play out.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

It comes down to this: nearly all religion involves elements that are both explained by or an affront to actual science. But if one has a personal religious or spiritual belief that brings your peace in your life...why should you have to give that up to satisfy someone else? My best friend believes she has a dragon  soul. But doesn't go around forcing it down peoples throats. Its her personal belief. She'll find out if she's right when she passes on some day. No harm and no foul.

I am scientific....but it is not my place to destroy someone else's spiritual peace any more than it is their place to impose their beliefs on me. And so we are back to balance.

I am not asking you to give someone else's beliefs morrow consideration due to their culture. But there are many people who DO respect other cultures animal spirituality while bashing furry animal spirituality despite them being similar or in some cases identical. My point was to illustrate an existing double standard. It seems though that it doesn't apply to you here, as you equally reject the same in other cultures. Which is fine. You, like they, need to hold to what feels right to you. 


As for a Jedi religion....one thing to remember is that the concept of the Force, while fictional, is still based off of preexisting anthropocentric ideas of a higher power, a guiding hand...therefore as easy as it could be to dismiss people who believe in this due to it coming from a work of fiction...I haveto instead classify it as yet another interpretation of Universalist spirituality, the concept of God being a life force rather than a singular being. God...being defined as the sum total of all that is and could ever be. Not to speak of transdimensionalism and other cosmic-based spiritual ideas. To me there is little difference.

And yes...there are Star Wars lifestylers.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah jeez, you're being nice about this. Can we agree to disagree and be civil to one another? I'm perfectly capable of associating with people with different opinions, that dragon thing was just an exaggeration. If more people presented their opinions like you instead of well, shittily, there would be less 'trolololfukyu' on this place.

That is where so much of the snark and hate comes from.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm happy to agree to disagree.  That's all I ever want when people can't see eye to eye. 

Cheers, and thank you for a spirited conversation.


----------



## Troj (Jul 11, 2013)

Personally, I tend to draw distinctions between religious beliefs which _actively contradict _reality and/or science, religious beliefs which posit or propose things which are_ highly unlikely, improbable, or implausible _in light of the rules of reality and science, and those beliefs which address _neutral, mixed, or undecided _matters, where reality and science are concerned. 

The other deciding factor, yes, does correspond to the "Live and let live" ethic. If someone has a ludicrous or weird belief that doesn't result in negative, obnoxious, problematic, or anti-social behavior on their part, there's not much to be won or gained from going out of your way to be rude to that person, I figure.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm happy to agree to disagree.  That's all I ever want when people can't see eye to eye.
> 
> Cheers.



And the neon-blue fox and his new breaded sergal buddy flew off into the sunset~

Don't be thinking I disagree with you on _everything_ because of this one thing. People have a habit of doing that, especially online :/



Troj said:


> The other deciding factor, yes, does correspond to the "Live and let  live" ethic. If someone has a ludicrous or weird belief that doesn't  result in negative, obnoxious, problematic, or anti-social behavior on  their part, there's not much to be won or gained from going out of your  way to be rude to that person, I figure.



For anything outside of religion and spirituality I agree with you. My own background has pretty much ingrained an 'ALL GODS MUST DIE' mentality. The harmless otherkin is not my target, just Big Religion. I don't think I can 'live and let live' if I think something is actually destructive to society.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Now KISS.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

I've never tasted Sergal Bread before. Oh well...first time for everything!


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Mmmm Blueberry on toast. 
I don't know if I should be turned on or hungry.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I've never tasted Sergal Bread before. Oh well...first time for everything!



I say Mr. Bluefox this is making me feel all sweet and gooey.

One good thing about furries we can both agree on: every conversation should end with saucy innuendo.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

So. 
Now that we're done here... 
Anybody looking for a dapper waffle companion? 
*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> So.
> Now that we're done here...
> Anybody looking for a dapper waffle companion?
> *wink wink nudge nudge*


 I need your help busting a notorious drug ring. We'll split the spoils 50/50. I'm just selling my half, anyways.
Breakfast Birds, take flight!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

You wanting to be the meat to our sandwich?


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> You wanting to be the meat to our sandwich?


You don't have the buns for that.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> You wanting to be the meat to our sandwich?



Oh gawd, I thought you'd never ask! 
YES,  YES,  A MILLION TIMES YES!


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Being a fox, I do come with some natural talents....

You'd better be flexible....


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2013)

Eggdodger said:


> I need your help busting a notorious drug ring. We'll split the spoils 50/50. I'm just selling my half, anyways.
> Breakfast Birds, take flight!


sell your half to me

i know what to do with it


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Being a fox, I do come with some natural talents....
> 
> You'd better be flexible....



You naughty bastard :3c

Oh good ol' FaF. 
One page is an argument over trivial shit. 
Next page is Sexual innuendo and sometimes straight up hitting on each other.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 11, 2013)

Well this thread went to shit, then into a debate and then back into de-railed shit again. You guys need to stop that, honestly. Especially when the de-rail is for no other purpose than to, dare I say it, hugbox each other. Do we seriously want all of the forums to be like most of the posts above? I sure don't. It doesn't provoke interesting discussion or debate, which is what forums are for. It'd be nice if you left that kind of stuff in chatrooms and Skype.

Just to clarify, I'm completely fine with otherkins/therians just as I am with religious _people_. It's just that if you just go on and on and on about it and expect people to tolerate your annoying preachiness, you're mistaken. Heck, I've known an otherkin for about a year and they have only mentioned their otherkinness only ONCE, and that was just a passing mention.


----------



## BRN (Jul 11, 2013)

You know, I think it'd be awesome to date an otherkin. Half out of "you're _so weird_" but also because I've known a few I'd probably end up considering for real. I'unno. I guess I have a few dating stories to share.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Well this thread went to shit, then into a debate and then back into de-railed shit again. You guys need to stop that, honestly. Especially when the de-rail is for no other purpose than to, dare I say it, hugbox each other. Do we seriously want all of the forums to be like most of the posts above? I sure don't. It doesn't provoke interesting discussion or debate, which is what forums are for. It'd be nice if you left that kind of stuff in chatrooms and Skype.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm completely fine with otherkins/therians just as I am whoith religious _people_. It's just that if you just go on and on and on about it and expect people to tolerate your annoying preachiness, you're mistaken. Heck, I've known an otherkin for about a year and they have only mentioned their otherkinness only ONCE, and that was just a passing mention.



Oh I'm sorry. 
Argument was over. 
It was a fucking retarded argument as well.. 
Would you like to go back to it? 
Oh and might I add the amount of "hugboxing" (this is not hugboxing yo) you do? 

But what ever. 
Lets go back to the "interesting discussion" of how and who furries should date. 

You keep saying "meh hugboxing"  but you do it as well. Don't be a hypocrite. 
And "meh derailment" that's part of what FaF is. Derailing fuck-tarded argument thread. 

Ridiculous :V


----------



## Jaseface (Jul 11, 2013)

well then wow...
I don't mind dating a furry as long as they keep their paws off of my fursuit :V but all and all furry or not the only reason I would ever date anyone is because I like them as a person.  (I don't give a shit about looks if they have an awesome personality then I will love them for that)


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> well then wow...
> I don't mind dating a furry as long as they keep their paws off of my fursuit :V but all and all furry or not the only reason I would ever date anyone is because I like them as a person.  (I don't give a shit about looks if they have an awesome personality then I will love them for that)



Because we must have this "interesting discussion" I will play the role of edgy douche bag. 

All furries are suicidal, mentally challenged, freaks. Why would you ever want to be around them?


----------



## Jaseface (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Because we must have this "interesting discussion" I will play the role of edgy douche bag.
> 
> All furries are suicidal, mentally challenged, freaks. Why would you ever want to be around them?


 
I would be around them because I think i'm a furry... freaks can be good to date sometimes but it really depends on what kind/level of freak they are.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 11, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> I would be around them because I think i'm a furry... freaks can be good to date sometimes but it really depends on what kind/level of freak they are.



You Furfags don't deserve happiness. 
Get the fuck out. 
You are NOT aloud at ALL to love someone. 
When you stop being a Furfag you can date. 

This edgy thing is hard :v


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Because we must have this "interesting discussion" I will play the role of edgy douche bag.
> 
> All furries are suicidal, mentally challenged, freaks. Why would you ever want to be around them?




I've dated emo chicks.. Furfag dating would be a cake walk. :v
I'm like batman, most the people I've consorted with come from/end up in an asylum..*


*That's a joke.. I think..


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 11, 2013)

Furries can date whoever they want (including furries), so long as the other person is ok with it.


[/thread]


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 11, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Furries can date whoever they want (including furries), so long as the other person is ok with it.
> 
> 
> [/thread]


This is basically it. Idk why this thread is still going.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This is basically it. Idk why this thread is still going.



Because it would be no _fun_ to just admit it and move on. Everyone but a few misanthropes already knows this.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 11, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Well this thread went to shit, then into a debate and then back into de-railed shit again. You guys need to stop that, honestly. Especially when the de-rail is for no other purpose than to, dare I say it, hugbox each other. Do we seriously want all of the forums to be like most of the posts above? I sure don't. It doesn't provoke interesting discussion or debate, which is what forums are for. It'd be nice if you left that kind of stuff in chatrooms and Skype.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm completely fine with otherkins/therians just as I am with religious _people_. It's just that if you just go on and on and on about it and expect people to tolerate your annoying preachiness, you're mistaken. Heck, I've known an otherkin for about a year and they have only mentioned their otherkinness only ONCE, and that was just a passing mention.



Raptros, no offense intended, but it was you that took us into the big debate over the forum shift, even prefacing it with an acknowledgement that it was off topic. Then when we agree to disagree and joke with each other to kind of rebond, we get told to knock it off and get back on a subject that you yourself participated in derailing?

There is value in making amends....and if an argument does break out there, the amicable resolution of such should not be considered shitposting. 

We were getting back on subject anyway and now your complaining about hug boxing again. We get it dude, you don't want FAF to become SoFurry. You don't need to remind us whenever we have a real moment of being actual people. 

Falaffel: I wouldn't say the argument was ridiculous. It was about a real issue that a lot of people here are invested in: the future of FAF and how we treat one another here. That's a worthy subject for debate, but yes, probably deserved its own thread.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Raptros, no offense intended, but it was you that took us into the big debate over the forum shift, even prefacing it with an acknowledgement that it was off topic. Then when we agree to disagree and joke with each other to kind of rebond, we get told to knock it off and get back on a subject that you yourself participated in derailing?
> 
> There is value in making amends....and if an argument does break out there, the amicable resolution of such should not be considered shitposting.
> 
> ...


In the words of Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> And "meh derailment" that's part of what FaF is. Derailing fuck-tarded argument thread.



To be frank, you and similar people derail a lot of threads with shitposting when they've only just bloody started.

It's one thing when a thread has run its course after several pages and there's no/few things to bring up for discussion, it's another thing when you enter a fresh thread to circlejerk, try be funny, initiate general conversation, or act like that drunk guy at a party who's had too many drinks and is getting all emotional with the "I love you" thing when everyone is trying to talk about something else.

Topic drift is okay.
Being silly is okay.
Making shorter posts is okay.
Addressing other users is okay.

Treating the entire forum like a social network/chatroom and _*forcing*_ topic drift is *not okay*.

Does that make sense?

Is confining it to just one or two threads rather than all of them just too much to ask for?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 11, 2013)

Shitposting takes years to master, but first you must master relevant discussion. Most fail at that early stage.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 11, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Shitposting takes years to master, but first you must master relevant discussion. Most fail at that early stage.



Which Falaffel is completely incapable of doing.

Over two thousand posts and very few (if any) legitimate contributions to any kind of discussion.

Falaffel, you're fun and I like you and all, but stop treating FAF like it's a fucking skype chatroom, okay? It would be constrained to just the _occasional_ little megathread, but now it's spilling all over the place.

And it's always the same fucking people.

It's really frustrating at this point.

Edit:

To emphasise on what Seekrit said - if you're gonna try be funny or make short posts or address another user, could you at least put in that _little_ bit of effort to make it relevant to the actual topic at hand instead of posting for the sake of posting? Or is that also too much to ask for?


----------



## Kayla (Jul 11, 2013)

I met my fiance and soon-to-be husband on FA by a stroke of luck. The only thing we really do in the fandom on terms of participation is drawing for furries, and attending furry cons to make money. But really, what's wrong with furries dating other furries though? If they're in a happy, healthy relationship, who the fuck cares if they're furries or not?


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2013)

Kayla said:


> But really, what's wrong with furries dating other furries though? If they're in a happy, healthy relationship, who the fuck cares if they're furries or not?


There's nothing inherently wrong with trying to find someone who shares your hobbies. It's just the whole treating anyone not in the fandom like some sort of outsider or acting like having a non-furry mate will cause a giant riff in the relationship mentality that rubs some people the wrong way.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 11, 2013)

furries what are you doing

furries staaaaaaaaahp


----------

